# Happy New Year - Bear Hunters!!!



## Marlin_444

The New Year brings a new Bear Season! 

I enjoyed this season and saw more bear than ever - Unfortunately had I taken a shot on the Boo Boo's I would have had to pay a fine, except for the Biggun that went right instead of left on Bow Opener! 

We'll make plans for 2011 during the Turkey Season Opener! 

I hope many of you will come to Houston, AL Jan. 14 - 17! 

I am sitting in a Pine 30 feet up and anxious to have either my Bro in Law or my future Son in law wax a doe or Big Buck this morning!

Be safe and have a Fun New Years Eve, I am giving up a day in the woods to be with my sweetie; she has tolerated my four weeks of hunting and each weekend this season and we have a freezer almost full of deer meat! 

I have one more month of weekends in January to deer hunt and I hope to at least get two more! 

God (whatever your take is on Him, Her or it) Bless and keep you safe! 

I am a better person having gotten to know you all! 

I look forward to seeing you all again "in the woods..." Soon! 

Ron






Bonus Hunt - Georgia Turkey Season Opener - March 26th and 27th 2011...

See you in the woods...

Ron

***********************************************
Hey All, 

We started planning a might late in 2009 when Dana PM's me in July he thought it was not too early to start planning...

This upcoming 2010 Season holds a very special place in my heart and wallet  as many of you know... 

Since today was the "Official" end of Bear Season in the great state of Georgia, I thought it only fitten and proper to begin planning for the upcoming season...  

See you in the woods!!!

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Seasons greetings and Merry Christmas to all members of the
"Outlaw Bear Camp".

I missed the Archery opener but attended the "scout weekend"
aka "Death March" in Sept. and the ML opener.....Really a great group of guys to hunt and camp with, and I am looking forward to seeing everyone again....Sorry I did not get to meet you Ron..Hope
we get a chance to hunt together next fall....

Merry Christmas

Doug


----------



## HandgunHTR

I will be there for bow and muzzleloader next year.

I had a really good time for the muzzleloader opener.

Maybe we should start the collection now for whomever is going to "Outlaw Up" this year.

And to help pay for the Band-Aids that Vin is going to need.  


Oh, and I have stickied this.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Thanks for the sticky!! and look forward to meeting you next year for the bow and ml.

I will mark the date on the calendar and see what else gets in the way.  Obviously, if I go carpooling is in order.  

Remember the reason for the season.


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks Woody's and all the GREAT Folks who participated in 2009!

I learned very valuable lessons during the 2009 Bear Season (Measure Twice Shoot Once)... 

It was by far the most emotional hunt of my life!  

Many thanks to all of my Woody's friends and compadres, these are life events for me that I keep close to my heart and soul... 

I look forward to our next adventures, learning experiences and time shared in the woods.

Obviously, the "Redneck Mistake" was my most memorable event, share your's with us!

See you in the woods!

Ron


----------



## mountainman 187

Sounds great Ron!


----------



## dertiedawg

Cooter... looking forward to Smith Lake and reelin some strippers in... they will be on the menu too with the bacon backstraps.
60 days and counting




HandgunHTR said:


> Maybe we should start the collection now for whomever is going to "Outlaw Up" this year.
> 
> And to help pay for the Band-Aids that Vin is going to need.



Get a big box, I plan to shoot alot!! Hopefully I will actually hit what I am aiming at this time. Plan to have my own muzzleloader by then too and get proficient with it. It was truly a great experience and looking forward to it again.


----------



## Marlin_444

WOO HOO!!!

That means I only have 55 more days to Deer Hunt in Bambalamba... 

Rut starts the last week of Dec. and runs through the first week of January...

Party!!!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*Just curious... How is your Deer Season going???*

Hey All, 

Wanted to check in with all of the Bear Hunting irregulars and see how your Deer Season's are going...

I took a NICE 8 point 180lb'er on Nov. 28th...  I am still a little sore from dragging it out of the woods...  Then took a 120lb'er Nanny yesterday...  

We are gonna have some GOOD Vittles are the Striper Fishing Weekend get together Feb. 6th and 7th... 

Post how your season is going; I know Pnome got his first recently... 

See you in the woods


----------



## Eddy M.

ZERO herefreezer may be empty this Spring


----------



## dertiedawg

Eddy M. said:


> ZERO herefreezer may be empty this Spring


Here too.  Could have had a freezer full of pork but my inexperience with a muzzleloader got the best of me.  I think I might try one more time before the season ends though.


----------



## pnome

You can put me in for the ML opener again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

doing okay with deer hunting.  Processed a couple but still looking for another doe or big racked buck.  If I get a doe then it will be Racks only, probably.


And I will not make the fish fry weekend.  Wife and I are going to the Okefenokee Swamp for a canoe trip.


----------



## pnome

Just a bit of a quibble, but wouldn't 2010 be at least the _3rd_ annual?


----------



## dertiedawg

pnome said:


> Just a bit of a quibble, but wouldn't 2010 be at least the _3rd_ annual?



I think it's the 5th annual bear hunt but the 2nd annual "OUTLAW" bear hunt.


----------



## olhippie

....I'll be there guys for the muzzle loader hunt, and the firearms opener too. Let me know how to pitch in on the get together in February, I'll likely be able to work that in too.

....I've had a really tough deer season this year so far. I came down with the worst case of bronchitis! Constant coughing and mucus elimination made deer hunting out of the question. It's hung on for over a month and a half now, but has subsided enough to try a four day hunt coming up in the Paulding forest WMA this week end, so there's hope yet!

....I sure enjoyed our hunts up in the hills this year, great surroundings and company made things really memorable. I look forward to seeing the 'gang' again..


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Just a bit of a quibble, but wouldn't 2010 be at least the _3rd_ annual?



Hmmm... Where did I put my boots and glasses...  



dertiedawg said:


> I think it's the 5th annual bear hunt but the 2nd annual "OUTLAW" bear hunt.




Good thing Vin is paying attention... 

5th year we "Flat Landers" made a trek to the North Georgia Mountains to hunt Bear and yeah...  it'll be the 2nd "Outlaw Bear Hunt"...  

But, hey; I don't care whatcha call me as long as you call me for supper    

See you in the woods!

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

The Good Lord willing, I will attend the 2nd annual Outlaw camps
and hunts next year....
Vin, we need a countdown clock !!!!!!
Maybe we should have an August small game/scouting trip too.....
OR maybe a Spring Turkey hunt...I did find a flock of 4-5 Turkeys
on the Handicapped Hunt.....
I am going to try to do a bit more ground scouting this spring and
summer...I learned a lot from Dana and Jack but need to spend
some more time walking in the woods....
Dana, I still have the Buckeye I found.....


----------



## JWilson

Guys I will start my scouting after the baby gets here in March. I may make my first trip around the end of June. IF any of yall want to go with me let me know but be ready to walk Dana knows where I like to hunt and its 3 miles 1 way but its nice see something just about every trip the drag sucks. 

JW


----------



## dertiedawg

7Mag Hunter said:


> Vin, we need a countdown clock !!!!!!



Can we put one on here other than posting everyday to count it down... anyone know when opening day for bow will be, I forgot the calculation method.


----------



## dertiedawg

I'm always ready for a long walk... especially if a season is open in the national forest and we can hunt hogs at the same time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

dertiedawg said:


> I'm always ready for a long walk... especially if a season is open in the national forest and we can hunt hogs at the same time.



Forced march forced march oh yes the fun we will have.  Might go myself.


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Can we put one on here other than posting everyday to count it down... anyone know when opening day for bow will be, I forgot the calculation method.



Hmmmm... 2nd saturday in September...  Right? That would be...  WOW... September 11, 2010...  

Tick Tock...

Ron


----------



## JWilson

September 11 maybe i can get me a birthday bear


----------



## Marlin_444

JWilson said:


> September 11 maybe i can get me a birthday bear



COOL!  Special Note:  Birthday Cake for JWilson!!!  

I love cake, don't you...  I can't wait until my daughters get married so I can have some Wedding Cake; you know the kind - Standard white with Butter Cream Frosting!!!  None of that fancy schmancy rolled out plastic type covering stuff... Just GOOD OLD FASHIONED wedding cake... MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM... 

Who wants some cake  , I do!!!

Great idea JWilson; we can do a annual birthday celebration!!!  

Any excuse for having cake...  Guess we'll need to have a "eggless" cake for Vin, right? Allergies??? Or was that just Chicken???

See you in the woods (with or without)... 

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Chicken, turkey... any poultry.  If I eat eggs I get sick but in cake it's fine, guess it's just not enough to get me sick if it's mixed with all the other ingredients.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

dertiedawg said:


> Chicken, turkey... any poultry.  If I eat eggs I get sick but in cake it's fine, guess it's just not enough to get me sick if it's mixed with all the other ingredients.



You have not had my cake.  It makes everyone sick.   

Of course we could do a dutch oven cake or cobbler.  :hungry:


----------



## Marlin_444

*Happy New Year!!!*

Hey All:

Be Safe out there!

See you in the woods soon!!! 

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey All:
> 
> Be Safe out there!
> 
> See you in the woods soon!!!
> 
> Ron



More like "out on the lake"... yeah buddy!!  So who is gonna make it to the "Outlaw Striper Fishing Weekend"? I'm looking forward to it!!


----------



## Marlin_444

I'll be there!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*Feb. 6 & 7 'tween season Striper Weekend - 2nd Annual - Outlaw Bear Hunt(s) - 2010*



















January 1, 2010 - Happy New Year!!!

First off, if you contributed to the "Redneck Mistake Fund" I appreciate it; GOD has blest me with the BEST friends!!!

I open up my home in the woods to you (and others), we'll catch some fish; fire up the "Outlaw Bear Camp" grill which resides there in the off season! 

Join us in Houtson, AL for two days of Fishing, Fun and Fellowship as we reflect on our Bear Hunts over the past 5 years and as we cristened the "Woody's Outlaw Bear Hunt" in 2009 and plan for the 2010 season!!!

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CAgQ8gEwAA

It's a 3.54 hour hoof; I suggest you "Car Pool" and bring a cooler, fishing rod & tackle along with your favorite  pillow and some covers...  We'll have a warm, dry place in the North Alabama woods to enjoy a couple days together... 

Contact me or Vin (dertiedawg) for additional details, there is limited bedspace so if you have a air matress bring it...  

*NOTE:  Bring your favorite "Smoke Pole" and we'll make a short trip to the Bankhead National Forest for some friendly lead flingin...*

Happy New Year!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*Season Opener Dates Posted!!!*

Hey All, 

Never to early to plan...  Here are the 2010 dates as noted in anothere thread per the Great State of Georgia's DNR!

Bow Opener Weekend - 9/11 & 12

Black Powder Opener Weekend - 10/9 & 10

Modern Gun Opener Weekend - 10/16 & 17


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I'm in for all 3 weekends , including any "scouting" trips too !!!!!!

Looking forward to seeing all the "outlaws" again........
Joe, its my turn to bring the Pork Chops...You bring the grill......


----------



## pnome

7Mag Hunter said:


> Joe, its my turn to bring the Pork Chops...You bring the grill......



Roger that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I am in for scouting or hiking .

Must decide about opening for bow.  I really want a buck in velvet and the earlier in the season the better the possibility.  

Might make the ml and rifle this year.


----------



## Marlin_444

Cool!  I'll bring some "Backstraps" soaked in Moore's mary-naide, we'll stuff-em with Sharp Cheddar Cheese, some J-lapeno Peppas then Wrap them in Bacon...  Sizzle them suckas on the grill and Chow Down!!!

My plan is to be there - Bow Opener (those dos days) then I'll be there the week of Muzzle Stuffer 10/9 - 15 and I'll be there for the Modern Gun Opener 16th and 17th... That is until I take the elusive 300 lb Bore who ske-daddled when he saw me soming the morning of the Bow Opener this past season... 

Might need to borry some buddies shower...  After a week in the woods I might be a little ripe 

Know what I mean ...  

WOO HOO!!!  

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Well you know my shower works.  And you can borrow it if I am there.


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well you know my shower works.  And you can borrow it if I am there.



Dang, son; I seen that shower and I'll prolly pass...  

Maybe ole Cheez-Ball has one I can use every other day for a fee ... 

See you in the woods soon!

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Dang, son; I seen that shower and I'll prolly pass...
> 
> Maybe ole Cheez-Ball has one I can use every other day for a fee ...
> 
> See you in the woods soon!
> 
> Ron



But it makes you clean.  

What do you want a screen, stool, and floor mat?  

It is the woods, man, the woods.


----------



## Marlin_444

OK...  2/6 & 7 only 2 signed up for the event! 


Call me on the cell!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

NOTE: Only 2.5 Brave souls coming to Smith Lake for the Striper Fishing Outing... 

PM me and we'll accomodate you too 

Ron


----------



## K80

Yall have a good time,  I'd love to make it but its just to far from here.


----------



## Marlin_444

K80 said:


> Yall have a good time,  I'd love to make it but its just to far from here.



Car pool with dertiedawg... 

We'll post some pics of the festivities...

See you in the woods!!!

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Had a great time by Cooter's place on Smith Lake, you all missed the fun.  Ron, thanks for the hospitality, will post pics soon.


----------



## hudalla

Im already itching to get back off FSR 296........this year I will have my carry permit and a glock 23 .40 cal........Somthing is going to die...deer, bear, otherwise.  Can't wait.  Maybe I could join the death march this year.


----------



## Marlin_444

hudalla said:


> Im already itching to get back off FSR 296........this year I will have my carry permit and a glock 23 .40 cal........Somthing is going to die...deer, bear, otherwise.  Can't wait.  Maybe I could join the death march this year.



Yep me toooooooooo...  Lil' BIGGER this time round for me 

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Not sure you will get any takers for the original trek from
Brasstown Bald to 292 again...Maybe Joe, since he lead the charge
last year....
I might be interested in following the old logging road off 296
back 2-3 miles looking for likely huntin spots for opening archery...
Anybody ????


----------



## pnome

7Mag Hunter said:


> Not sure you will get any takers for the original trek from
> Brasstown Bald to 292 again...Maybe Joe, since he lead the charge
> last year....
> I might be interested in following the old logging road off 296
> back 2-3 miles looking for likely huntin spots for opening archery...
> Anybody ????



2-3 miles down that road will put you on 292.     I've got a couple creek bottoms I want to check out though.  But I don't plan on doing any of that till august when I can bring the .22 mag and maybe shoot a hog.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

7Mag Hunter said:


> Not sure you will get any takers for the original trek from
> Brasstown Bald to 292 again...Maybe Joe, since he lead the charge
> last year....
> I might be interested in following the old logging road off 296
> back 2-3 miles looking for likely huntin spots for opening archery...
> Anybody ????



Hunt up hill.  

Well 292 might be downhill from there.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> 2-3 miles down that road will put you on 292.     I've got a couple creek bottoms I want to check out though.  But I don't plan on doing any of that till august when I can bring the .22 mag and maybe shoot a hog.



1/2 Evil Avatar...  I get it so you are half a BEASTY with the 333, how about 1.5 with a 999 (  )... 

So you can Hog Hunt with a .22 Mag?  I though it had to be a .22 or under, not spliting hairs here but a .22 Mag is COOL for that part of the season? 

Far beit from me to question, but I did earn a couple lashes with a Mr. Green Jeans noodle this past season... 

I might try to get up with you on that hunt; but will prolly try out a .204...  

WOO HOO...

Ron


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> 1/2 Evil Avatar...  I get it so you are half a BEASTY with the 333, how about 1.5 with a 999 (  )...
> 
> So you can Hog Hunt with a .22 Mag?  I though it had to be a .22 or under, not spliting hairs here but a .22 Mag is COOL for that part of the season?
> 
> Far beit from me to question, but I did earn a couple lashes with a Mr. Green Jeans noodle this past season...
> 
> I might try to get up with you on that hunt; but will prolly try out a .204...
> 
> WOO HOO...
> 
> Ron



22mag is still rimfire.  100% legal during small game season.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> 22mag is still rimfire.  100% legal during small game season.



cool!


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> cool!



Will you still let me stay at the "Outlaw" camp even though I'm not an outlaw?


----------



## Marlin_444

Pnome you are a founding member


----------



## dertiedawg

We could call it the "Outlaw Death March Bear Camp", then you'd be "CO-PRESIDENT"!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

dertiedawg said:


> We could call it the "Outlaw Death March Bear Camp", then you'd be "CO-PRESIDENT"!!



Who would vote for succession?


----------



## JWilson

We are all outlaws because we all helped get the bear out last year.


----------



## Marlin_444

That's right JWilson - Outlaw Sucession Reunion...  I'll pass on the death march, but will be happy to have someone teach me how to make a 4 Yard Bow shot with out a release ...

I am hoping that Dana will make an appearence since he is workin the WOW deal this season...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

JWilson,  did you go this past Sat for a hike?  Weather was kind of crappy IMO.

If not, are you planning to go soon?


----------



## JWilson

No I did not go. I dont know if I should go because the a baby is only 6 weeks out. The doctor thinks she might go early.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

JWilson said:


> No I did not go. I dont know if I should go because the a baby is only 6 weeks out. The doctor thinks she might go early.



Had to leave early from the bear hunt and now can't go hunt bear.   This baby sure is playing with your plans.


----------



## dertiedawg

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had to leave early from the bear hunt and now can't go hunt bear.   This baby sure is playing with your plans.



It's all give and take. Now he has to give up some hunting time but later the kid may say..."dad, let's go hunting".  It has just recently started for me... consider it... an investment to your time in the woods.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Mine is now twenty two and wants to hunt bare not bear.  Hopping he comes back around.


----------



## JWilson

The wife will be glad when hunting season gets here. I know what buttons to push. There will be no turkey hunting for me but the deer ,hogs and bear is a diffrent story. I don't care about the turkeys anyway. If it come down to it I will bring her with me. Her family camps in Unicoi every opening weekend.


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> It's all give and take. Now he has to give up some hunting time but later the kid may say..."dad, let's go hunting".  It has just recently started for me... consider it... an investment to your time in the woods.



NOTE to Vin - Enjoy them while they are small; they grow up quick...  Take them hunting and fishing every chance you get...  My baby girl, now 20 really enjoyed fishing when she was younger but not anymore... 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Mine is now twenty two and wants to hunt bare not bear.  Hopping he comes back around.



He'll work through that; remember, we all did - it's a right of passage 



JWilson said:


> The wife will be glad when hunting season gets here. I know what buttons to push. There will be no turkey hunting for me but the deer ,hogs and bear is a diffrent story. I don't care about the turkeys anyway. If it come down to it I will bring her with me. Her family camps in Unicoi every opening weekend.



Sorry you'll not get out for Thunda Chicks, but Deer/Hog/Bear is always a different story for me too... 

I can't wait til opening day of Bow/Black Powder/Modern Gun!!!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*March 4, 2010*

Days til opener - 

*191*

Help a Brother keep the count going... 

Tic... Toc... Tic... Toc...


----------



## pnome

*188*



:d


----------



## Marlin_444

... and me a "Financial Professional"


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> ... and me a "Financial Professional"



Do'h  I added when I should have subtracted.  Got it right now.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

*Weekend Opener Dates Posted-2nd Annual-Outlaw Bear Hunt (s) -2010*

Soooo, How many days till the "scout/pig hunt" weekend
before Opening Day.....


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> 22mag is still rimfire.  100% legal during small game season.





7Mag Hunter said:


> Soooo, How many days till the "scout/pig hunt" weekend
> before Opening Day.....



Hello Pnome...  

What are the dates for the Early Scouting / Hog / Rabbit / Bushy Tailed Tree Rat hunt???

Oh and there are 

184 

Days til Outlaw Bear Camp Opener


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Hello Pnome...
> 
> What are the dates for the Early Scouting / Hog / Rabbit / Bushy Tailed Tree Rat hunt???
> 
> Oh and there are
> 
> 184
> 
> Days til Outlaw Bear Camp Opener



How about weekend of August 20-22?  

No rabbits though, they won't come in season until November 13th.  That is, unless you want to foot the "Outlaw" bill again.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

*Scout/Hog/Tree Rat Weekend--*


I'm in !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> How about weekend of August 20-22?
> 
> No rabbits though, they won't come in season until November 13th.  That is, unless you want to foot the "Outlaw" bill again.



Icksna on da Rabbita...  Don't need anymore of them SURPRISEZZZ...

Can't make the 8/22 weekend... Got a trip to Hilton Head (Business of course  )....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> I'm in !!!!




You gonna bring that shower?


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Icksna on da Rabbita...  Don't need anymore of them SURPRISEZZZ...
> 
> Can't make the 8/22 weekend... Got a trip to Hilton Head (Business of course  )....



How about the next one then?  Last weekend in August.  Weekend of the 28th.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> How about the next one then?  Last weekend in August.  Weekend of the 28th.



MO BETTA...  I am game, anyone else see a better weekend???


----------



## gobbleinwoods

It looks good to me.  but the wife now has five months to schedule something it interrupt my plans


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

*Outlaw Bear Camp...*

Don't have a shower, but do have a Coleman hot water
machine....Uses Propane bottles to heat water to 180'...

Bring your own water and loose that stinky feeling !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> It looks good to me.  but the wife now has five months to schedule something it interrupt my plans



Note to self - This is always a built in disclaimer 

Someone once said "Plans were made to be changed" but if you "Fail to plan, you plan to fail"...  

I've added this weekend to my "Plan" since Momma is going to Hilton Head the weekend before; which is my (youngest) Daughters Birthday weekend so we'll celebrate the weekend before...

Where there's a will there is usually an attorney 

Tic Toc Tic Toc

182 

Days til Bear Season Opener!!!

See you in the woods!!!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

166 

Days til the 8/28 & 29 Scouting Trip

179

Days til Bow Season Opener 9/11 (also JWilson's Birthday)!!!

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## toddboucher

Last year work and new club shut me off, I'll put in for the bow weekend NOW, NOW, NOW.


----------



## Marlin_444

toddboucher said:


> Last year work and new club shut me off, I'll put in for the bow weekend NOW, NOW, NOW.



Sounds good, we'll lock in attendees about 30 days out to get a good count...

See you in the wwods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

164

Scouting Trip

177

Season Opener


----------



## Marlin_444

NOTE:  garider is gonna join us - WOO HOO!!!

161

Scouting Trip

174

Season Opener

pnome - check my #'s they do not seem right


----------



## pnome

here ya go:

http://www.jarusa.com/daysuntil.htm


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> here ya go:
> 
> http://www.jarusa.com/daysuntil.htm



COOL!

159 (less than 6 months - WOO HOO!!!)

Til Scouting Trip!!!

173

Bear Season Opener (Bow Season)


----------



## Marlin_444

WOO HOO!

156 

Til 8/28 Scouting Trip!!!

170

Bear Season Opener 9/11


----------



## Marlin_444

_*152*_

Til Scouting Trip... 8/28

*166*

Til Season Opener... 9/11

By the way...  NICE Blue Head Gobblers Joe!!!







See y'all in the woods...

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

We need info on those 2 Turks Joe has in his avitar !!!!!!!


----------



## pnome

I made a thread about it. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=516643


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Brother Joe, 

OK so now we know you been sand baggin us 

CONGRATS!!!  First Round of your favorite beverage on me during the 8/28 Scouting Trip!!!






See you in the woods!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

144

Days til 8/28 Scouting Trip

158

Days til 9/11 Bear Season Opener and JWilson's Birthday!!!

See you in the woods!

Ron


----------



## JWilson

well guys I have good news my baby girl is here she weighed 7 pounds 9 oz and is 21 inches long. She was born on 4-4-2010


----------



## pnome

JWilson said:


> well guys I have good news my baby girl is here she weighed 7 pounds 9 oz and is 21 inches long. She was born on 4-4-2010





Congrats man!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

JWilson said:


> well guys I have good news my baby girl is here she weighed 7 pounds 9 oz and is 21 inches long. She was born on 4-4-2010



Great.  Is she sleeping through the night yet?


----------



## Marlin_444

JWilson said:


> well guys I have good news my baby girl is here she weighed 7 pounds 9 oz and is 21 inches long. She was born on 4-4-2010



CONGRATS Brother! 

Hope Momma and Baby are doing well!!!

What is her name?  

I have been out of town then at at the lake place over the weekend (weather was NICE!!!), I had not seen my baby girl (she'll be 20 in August) since Wednesday... 

Got me a hug and a kiss last night...

My oldest just moved to Cumming; good excuse to get up to the mountains soon 

Enjoy every moment with her, hold her tight; they grow up fast!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

Congrats Jared


----------



## JWilson

Her name is Maura Frances Wilson


----------



## Brother Bear

Congrats.  We just had our first in December she is a beauty.  Like they say she is growing so fast.  Already have her, her own 30/30 and a few others.  Hope to hook up with ya'll in the mountains for a bear hunt this year.  Hard to find a good group to hunt with, haven't met anyone on here that I wouldn't want to hunt with.


----------



## Marlin_444

138 Days 

8/28 & 29 - Scouting/ "Optional Death March"

150 Days 

9/11 & 12 - 911 Rememberance / JWilson's Birthday Wing Ding and Bow Season Opener

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods

anyone seen or heard from dirtiedawg/vin lately?


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> anyone seen or heard from dirtiedawg/vin lately?




Yup... Just yak'd at him on Yaay Whoo just yesterdy...  Send me a PM and I'll send you his "Handle" on Yaay Whoo...  How you been?

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

gobbleinwoods said:


> anyone seen or heard from dirtiedawg/vin lately?



Haven't been on in awhile... very busy at work, gotta grab the O/T while it's available. Peak period is winding down so I'll be on more often.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

dertiedawg said:


> Haven't been on in awhile... very busy at work, gotta grab the O/T while it's available. Peak period is winding down so I'll be on more often.



You work?   


Glad you are making it while you can.


----------



## dertiedawg

gobbleinwoods said:


> You work?
> 
> 
> Glad you are making it while you can.


I go TO work, I never said I actually DO any work.


----------



## Marlin_444

128 Days 

8/28 & 29 - Scouting/ "Optional Death March"

142 Days 

9/11 & 12 - 911 Rememberance / JWilson's Birthday Wing Ding and Bow Season Opener

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

*heres one to get yall in the mood*

saw this one yesterday on blood mtn


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> saw this one yesterday on blood mtn









WOO DANG Dana...  Now my gizzard is thumpin... Reckon it'll hang around til Bow Opener???

*125 Days *

til Scouting Trip

*139 Days *

til 9/11 Remembrance, JWilsons Birthday and Bear Season (Bow) Opener...

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Okay Dana, now you are getting me in the mood.  Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All, 

With the encouragement of Joe aka pnome; I am picking up a Rimfire to use during the Scouting Trip (Small Game Season)...  NOTE: need to decide what to get...

We can pop a few Fuzzy Tailed Tree Rats, put them in some Marinade and grill'em up...  YUM... WOO HOO... 

*121 Days *

til Scouting Trip

*135 Days *

til 9/11 Remembrance, JWilsons Birthday and Bear Season (Bow) Opener...

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

117 Days til - 

Pre Hunt Scouting/"Optional Death March" Weekend 8/28 & 29

131  Days til - 

9/11 Reremberance, JWilson's Birthday and Bow Opener Weekend - 9/11 & 12

159 Days til - 

Black Powder Opener Weekend - 10/9 & 10

166 Days til - 

Modern Gun Opener Weekend - 10/16 & 17

See you in the woods!

Ron


----------



## olhippie

...I've got my eye peeled on this thread and look forward to getting together again! My son Hiram is chomping at the bit to come along too!


----------



## Marlin_444

olhippie said:


> ...I've got my eye peeled on this thread and look forward to getting together again! My son Hiram is chomping at the bit to come along too!



Hey Mr. Ian, 

As I live and breath; it is an extreme pleasure hearing from you...  

We look forward to your company on our many adventures (I am sure) this coming season...  

I look forward to meeting Hiram, as I was not able to be there after my "adventure" on Bow Opener 

We'll need to bring our fishing rods along each trip just in case!!!  

The spring and summer are enjoyable, but my heart and soul belongs to the woods through the Fall and Winter months... 

Happy Sink-O-D'Margo's everyone!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

WooHoo !!!!!  Hi Guys !!!!

Just checkin in....Got some new arrows finished, Hawken scrubbed
and ready, and a new batch of 30-06 bullets loaded up !!!!!!
The Good Lord willing I will make all 4 weekends this year....

Look out Mr Black Bear..........


----------



## wickedjester

Dana Young said:


> saw this one yesterday on blood mtn



Dang Dana!

Remember I got that place in Kellum Valley with the camper.......

pm sent!


----------



## Marlin_444

110 Days til - 

Pre Hunt Scouting/"Optional Death March" Weekend 8/28 & 29

124 Days til - 

9/11 Remembrance, JWilson's Birthday and Bow Opener Weekend - 9/11 & 12

152 Days til - 

Black Powder Opener Weekend - 10/9 & 10

159Days til - 

Modern Gun Opener Weekend - 10/16 & 17

See you in the woods!

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

Hey guys the bear in the above pic is stealing hikers backpacks and eating all there food so the closed the appalachain trail. I don't think hes eatan a hiker yet but he has scared a few. I think this is hilarious everyone is so scared of the big bad bears. I will promise you they will never take anything from me if I catch them in the act. Like I tell the grand kids when they say anything about the bears, I tell them that they have all heard about your papa and they will smell me on them and run out of the county. hahahahaha


----------



## pnome

Dana Young said:


> Hey guys the bear in the above pic is stealing hikers backpacks and eating all there food so the closed the appalachain trail. I don't think hes eatan a hiker yet but he has scared a few. I think this is hilarious everyone is so scared of the big bad bears. I will promise you they will never take anything from me if I catch them in the act. Like I tell the grand kids when they say anything about the bears, I tell them that they have all heard about your papa and they will smell me on them and run out of the county. hahahahaha





Yeah, I saw that they had closed the trail on Blood mountain and was wondering if that bear in your picture was the cause. 

Now it looks like they just opened it up again:
http://fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/fsint...chee-Oconee National Forest- Alerts & Notices

He must have picked up your scent and high tailed it outta there!


----------



## Dana Young

That had to be what happened


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

That Bear looks to be about the size of the one my Wife
and I saw on the camp road last Aug.....About 150 yds off the road
toward "Bear Camp".........


----------



## Dana Young

That bear would be between 250 and 300 lbs


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> That bear would be between 250 and 300 lbs



I been practizin my 4' shots with out a release already this spring 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> I been practizin my 4' shots with out a release already this spring
> 
> See you in the woods...
> 
> Ron



Question is... have you been practicing by flashlight too?!?! Maybe you should jog a mile first, just to get your heart rate up. Man oh man, I hope we have another good hunt like last year!!!


----------



## pnome

dertiedawg said:


> Man oh man, I hope we have another good hunt like last year!!!



I'll bet Ron just hopes it'll be less expensive.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

*Weekend Opener Dates Posted-2nd Annual-Outlaw Bear Hunts(s) 2010*

Its gonna be a Hoot !!!!!
We just gotta watch Joe this year as he has a tendency
to "double up" when he hunts...2 Turkeys with ONE shot,
AND 2 Deer in one hunt !!!!!

Just remember Joe, you can only shoot 1 BEAR !!!!!


----------



## pnome

7Mag Hunter said:


> Just remember Joe, you can only shoot 1 BEAR !!!!!



Maybe, maybe not...

https://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2287&cid=158


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Well Joe, do you have two game carts or are we going to have to make two trips.


----------



## pnome

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Joe, do you have two game carts or are we going to have to make two trips.



My plan was to just throw one over each shoulder and tote em back to camp myself.


----------



## dertiedawg

Don't worry Joe, I'll tag one for ya!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Looks like we gonna have some new OUTLAWS in camp this
year.........


----------



## Dana Young

Lord I have created monsters


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Monsters ????


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Dana Young said:


> Lord I have created monsters



Some where by some body I heard or read the statement, 'shoot them all.'  But my memory fails me.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Dana Young said:


> Lord I have created monsters



After all Dana, You gave us your "Guaranteed Sure Fire
No Fail" recipe for a "Bear Lure"///////


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> I'll bet Ron just hopes it'll be less expensive.



Well, let me tell you it was worth every BENJAMIN!!!  

It was the hunt of a life time, just stung a might when I had to forfiet the bear...

But so y'all know I am on strict orders from the Mrs. to bring home the BIG ONE...  

So...  Herne the Hunter will be with me...






Bring on the Dancing Bears and put the Champagne on ice!!!

Cooters on a mission...


----------



## Dana Young

That was shoot them all, but I don't know who said it.


----------



## dertiedawg

Dana Young said:


> That was shoot them all, but I don't know who said it.



I remember... it was the bear master we call "Papa Bear". I heard him say it myself. Long time since I seen him though. Wonder what he is up to!!


----------



## Dana Young

I hear he has gotten sorry and lazy but that could be a rumor.


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> I hear he has gotten sorry and lazy but that could be a rumor.



Coulda fooled me...  Papa Bear


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Coulda fooled me...  Papa Bear



Some how I don't believe it ether.....


----------



## Marlin_444

*Woo hoo woo hoo woo hoo woo hoo woo hoo*

97 Days til - (dang 3 months +/- WOO HOO) 

Pre Hunt Scouting/"Optional Death March" Weekend 8/28 & 29

111 Days (OH MY less than 4 months) til -  

9/11 Remberance, JWilson's Birthday and Bow Opener Weekend - 9/11 & 12

139 Days til -

Black Powder Opener Weekend - 10/9 & 10

146 Days til - 

Modern Gun Opener Weekend - 10/16 & 17

See you in the woods!

Ron 
__________________


----------



## JWilson

I started scouting Rich Mt. over the weekend and did not see to much sign but I'm thinking about heading back in a few weeks then over to Chatt WMA.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I have been itching to go walk those woods but just haven't done it.   Leaving for Quebec and will be back in 14 days, hopefully with a hide to make a rug out of.    But when I do return I will be willing to try and keep up with your young legs.


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have been itching to go walk those woods but just haven't done it.   Leaving for Quebec and will be back in 14 days, hopefully with a hide to make a rug out of.    But when I do return I will be willing to try and keep up with your young legs.



Good Luck Brother!  Keep us up to date if yon can hit the net in camp or on your cell by texting me and I'll try to do a Redneck Relay...

Bet that trips costs more than a Bear Hunting Fine


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Good Luck Brother!  Keep us up to date if yon can hit the net in camp or on your cell by texting me and I'll try to do a Redneck Relay...
> 
> Bet that trips costs more than a Bear Hunting Fine



cost isn't too bad.  $700 to guide  $150 for the bear tag and of course the cost of getting there.  $42 for a fishing license if you want to fish.

This camp is 75 miles dirt road from the closest town so you will get an update upon returning to civilization.  NO cell service.


----------



## pnome

gobbleinwoods said:


> cost isn't too bad.  $700 to guide  $150 for the bear tag and of course the cost of getting there.  $42 for a fishing license if you want to fish.
> 
> This camp is 75 miles dirt road from the closest town so you will get an update upon returning to civilization.  NO cell service.



Sounds like an awesome trip!  Have fun!


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep...  

Maybe someday after I kill my 300 pounder in North Georgia I do a Canada or Alaska trip.

I still have my eye of an Elk Hunt for my 50th (in 2 years)...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome

Took the family camping this past weekend to the Enota campground just a stone's throw from Brasstown Bald.  Swung by the ole' Bear Camp.  Did a little hiking around with the wife and kid in tow.  Found some fresh sign on the ridge that runs off back of the camp.   

Can't wait!!


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Took the family camping this past weekend to the Enota campground just a stone's throw from Brasstown Bald.  Swung by the ole' Bear Camp.  Did a little hiking around with the wife and kid in tow.  Found some fresh sign on the ridge that runs off back of the camp.
> 
> Can't wait!!



Same here Joe, same here!!!

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Y'all... 

*85 Days til *the Scouting/Optional Death March/Small Game Hunt & BBQ...  

Start Planning now...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I'm In !!!!

We might need a bigger camping area this year....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> I'm In !!!!
> 
> We might need a bigger camping area this year....



Hope springs eternal...  We'll see... WOO HOO!!!


----------



## bowstring

me 2


----------



## Marlin_444

Scouting/Optional "Death March"/Small Game Hunt & BBQ

Officially Unofficial Attendee List: as of 6/9/2010

7Mag Hunter
bowstring
Marlin_444

Let me know your plans and I'll get yah on the list...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Errrr, I think your forgetin someone!!


----------



## pnome

dertiedawg said:


> Errrr, I think your forgetin someone!!



Yeah he is.  Me!


----------



## dertiedawg

pnome said:


> Yeah he is.  Me!



Yeah... your forgetting pnome. While your at it, throw dert on the list too!


----------



## Marlin_444

Now, now fellas - there is plenty room for us all! 

I'll update the list... 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

5 and countin'....

I got a feelin Mr Black Bear is in
BIG trouble this year !!!


----------



## Marlin_444

*Update - update - update - update - update - update - update - update - update -*

8/28 - 29: Scouting/Optional "Death March"/Small Game Hunt & BBQ

Officially Unofficial Attendee List: as of 6/9/2010

pnome
dertiedawg
7Mag Hunter
bowstring
Marlin_444

Let me know your plans and I'll get yah on the list...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Death March, Death March  yahaaaaaaa!!

It is on my calendar, too.


----------



## Marlin_444

*Update - update - update - update - update - update - update - update - update -*

8/28 - 29: Scouting/Optional "Death March"/Small Game Hunt & BBQ

Officially Unofficial Attendee List: as of 6/9/2010

gobbleinwoods
pnome
dertiedawg
7Mag Hunter
bowstring
Marlin_444

Let me know your plans and I'll get yah on the list...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All, 

Statewide limit goes to two (2) Bear...  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=544424

Remember I plan to be at 296 for Bow Opener, the full week of BP and the Gun Opener...  

Plan now to be there (and help me drag both of them out  )...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Yeah but does this just give the DNR the authority to raise the limit to 2 or does this change the DNRs limit to 2


----------



## gobbleinwoods

my take was that it gave DNR the 'right' to raise it not take it was an automatic--must do.  

But as usual I could be mistaken.


----------



## pnome

dertiedawg said:


> Yeah but does this just give the DNR the authority to raise the limit to 2 or does this change the DNRs limit to 2



I think it's 2 now!

Look at section 4:
http://www.legis.ga.gov/legis/2009_10/fulltext/sb474.htm


----------



## Marlin_444

All I really want is 1 and a Big One to boot  

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All, 

Exchanged PMs and got a cell call from Olhippie...  

He and son Hiram plan to be with us for the festivities on the mountain 8/28 -29... 

I will update the list of Luminaries who will be with us!!!

WOO HOO...  See you in the woods!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*Update - update - update - update - update - update - update - update - update -*

8/28 - 29: Scouting/Optional "Death March"/Small game hunt & BBQ

Officially Unofficial Attendee List: as of 06/12/2010

Olhippie (with Son, Hiram)
gobbleinwoods
pnome
dertiedawg
7Mag Hunter
bowstring
Marlin_444

Let me know your plans and I'll get yah on the list...

See you in the woods...

WOO HOO!!!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Prolly gonna head in on Thursday (8/26) evening (it's a 5 hour hoof for me)...  

I have North Georgia Clients I'll meet with Friday AM in Blairsville then head to camp...

Plan to get my licence(s) well in advance so I'll not goof that one up again this season!!!

Anyone needing directions or a meet up let us know...  







Brass Town Bald entrance should be as good a spot as any...  

My gizzard is already thumpin, how bout yerz???

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I plan on being at the campsite before noon on Friday.....

See you there....


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Dang, going to have to get there on Thursday to get a good spot.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang, going to have to get there on Thursday to get a good spot.



I'll save you one...


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang, going to have to get there on Thursday to get a good spot.





7Mag Hunter said:


> I'll save you one...



Save me one next to the "Shower"...

I'll be sure and bring the toilet (Shovel)...

Gotta make sure I do not get a spot near the toilet...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Save me one next to the "Shower"...
> 
> I'll be sure and bring the toilet (Shovel)...
> 
> Gotta make sure I do not get a spot near the toilet...
> 
> See you in the woods...
> 
> Ron




Shower..Shower...We ain't got no stinkin shower !!

I do have a Coleman hot water machine !!!!!


----------



## Dana Young

you got to have water before you can have a shower.


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> you got to have water before you can have a shower.



I have a 5 gallon jug  

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## JWilson

I hope they change the limit but I bet they dont the first year. DNR does not even want us hunting the bears. Why do you think they put so many restrictions on them. 75 lbs or bigger no sows with cubs. I'm not saying I would shoot a sow with cubs but you can shoot a doe with fawns and a fawn with spots if you want to but not with a bear.


----------



## Marlin_444

JWilson said:


> I hope they change the limit but I bet they dont the first year. DNR does not even want us hunting the bears. Why do you think they put so many restrictions on them. 75 lbs or bigger no sows with cubs. I'm not saying I would shoot a sow with cubs but you can shoot a doe with fawns and a fawn with spots if you want to but not with a bear.




That's right, we'll see when the regs com out...  

I'll get me one this season... 

69 days til 8/28 - 29 Scouting trip

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

66 days til 8/28 - 29 Scouting trip

Anyone else gonna join us for the kick-off???

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

64 days til - 
Pre Hunt Scouting/"Optional March" - Small Game Hunt / Bar B Que - Weekend 8/28 & 29

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Just got me a new tent !!!!!!! Old one was getting kinda "old".....

10'X16'......Lots of windows for ventilation....

Got to put it up and cut new wires for internal fans and lights....
Its gonna be HOT in Aug......


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Just got me a new tent !!!!!!! Old one was getting kinda "old".....
> 
> 10'X16'......Lots of windows for ventilation....
> 
> Got to put it up and cut new wires for internal fans and lights....
> Its gonna be HOT in Aug......



Thinkin bout one myself...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Thinkin bout one myself...
> 
> See you in the woods...
> 
> Ron




I am considering pulling my small camper up....Not sure
if it would drag in a couple of spots....

Might get run out of "Outlaw Camp" if I have AC in 
my camper !!!!

No shower tho......


----------



## Marlin_444

*Update - update - update - update - update - update - update - update - update -*

8/28 - 29: Scouting/Optional "Death March"/Small game hunt & BBQ

Officially Unofficial Attendee List: as of 06/26/2010

Total to date:  10

VisionCasting (with Nephew)
Olhippie (with Son, Hiram)
gobbleinwoods
pnome
dertiedawg
7Mag Hunter
bowstring
Marlin_444

Let me know your plans and I'll get yah on the list...

See you in the woods...

WOO HOO!!!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

60 days til - 
Pre Hunt Scouting/"Optional March" - Small Game Hunt / Bar B Que - Weekend 8/28 & 29

Tighten up your Bow Strings,  get your powder measures ready and sight in the scope cause the clock counts down now!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron

>>>------------------->   >>>--------------------->  >>>--------------------->  The countdown begins...


----------



## Marlin_444

59 Days Til...


----------



## dertiedawg

58...


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> 58...



cool!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

57 

Have a Safe & Fun 4th of July Holiday! 

God Bless America!!! 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## bowstring

55 for me.


----------



## Marlin_444

bowstring said:


> 55 for me.



56 

(I'll be there the 27th too  ) 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

53...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## bowstring

see ya on the mountain.


----------



## Marlin_444

52... And counting...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

51....And counting......


----------



## Marlin_444

50...  Tic... Toc...


----------



## Marlin_444

49... 48... Tic... Tic... Tic'n away...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## ripplerider

I'll come up and hang with ya'll. Don't know if I'll camp- only live about 20 minutes away. I met some of ya'll last yr. Are you going to make the trip off the Bald again? Havent done that in a while, might be fun. Funny how your legs get more sore coming downhill that far than climbing uphill.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ripplerider said:


> I'll come up and hang with ya'll. Don't know if I'll camp- only live about 20 minutes away. I met some of ya'll last yr. Are you going to make the trip off the Bald again? Havent done that in a while, might be fun. Funny how your legs get more sore coming downhill that far than climbing uphill.




10-4 on sore legs....I went up hill and downhill.....Not as
far as the "Death March" group, but far enough for me..
Got 2-3 spots to go check out during the scout trip...
Pretty sure I know where I will hunt during Archery
season...Good HW ridge...

tic ..toc....


----------



## Marlin_444

ripplerider said:


> I'll come up and hang with ya'll. Don't know if I'll camp- only live about 20 minutes away. I met some of ya'll last yr. Are you going to make the trip off the Bald again? Havent done that in a while, might be fun. Funny how your legs get more sore coming downhill that far than climbing uphill.



Death March is not my thing; I'll be checking on some spots...  

Doing some small game hunting for the BBQ on Saturday evening...  

Marinated Fuzzy Tailed Tree Rats are in order...  YUM!!!

Come join us!



7Mag Hunter said:


> 10-4 on sore legs....I went up hill and downhill.....Not as
> far as the "Death March" group, but far enough for me..
> Got 2-3 spots to go check out during the scout trip...
> Pretty sure I know where I will hunt during Archery
> season...Good HW ridge...
> 
> tic ..toc....



WOO HOO...  Can't wait!!!  Y'all bring your bows and a target or two...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

47...


----------



## dertiedawg

46...


----------



## bowstring

45   see ya on the mountain


----------



## dgmeadows

*Lookin' for more info...*

Where will this illustrious group assemble and camp ?  I have access to a cabin in Blue Ridge, and my brother and I hope to use it to do some mountain bear and hog hunting this fall...


----------



## Marlin_444

dgmeadows said:


> Where will this illustrious group assemble and camp ?  I have access to a cabin in Blue Ridge, and my brother and I hope to use it to do some mountain bear and hog hunting this fall...



Special Note to - Thanks dgmeadows...  Come see us!!!

   I aint too proud to beg and I anticipate taking the 300 pounder sooner rather than later   

FS (Forestry Service Road) 296, passed entrance to Brasstown Bald off Hwy 180 (Brasstown Byway) from either Hwy 17/75 or 19/129 or Vogel State Park...







If from 17/75, you will pass t (on right) Brasstown Entrance then pass FS 292 to FS 296 on Right or pass 19/129 then run into Vogel State Park.

If from 19/129 if you pass FS 296 you'll meet up with FS 292 and or Brasstown entrance on left or dead end into 17/75. 

Come see us, bring something for the grill Sat. Evening; we'll be grilling eitehr the days catch or wild game odds and ends (Back Strap, Deer Burger or whatever...)... 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## dgmeadows

Thanks Ron - we will try to hook up with the crew on scouting weekend at least for some socializing and number swapping, but we may be hunting closer to Blue Ridge.  Whenever I am up there, I will be glad to loan out the shower, and help track and drag.

If your luck is like mine, we'll both see nothing until the last day, then shoot a 300 pounder 3 miles from any road, down a ravine, at last light right before the rain hits.  I have Gore Tex, snake boots, a "slick drag-sled" and a wheeled game hauler, so I am ready.


----------



## Marlin_444

dgmeadows said:


> Thanks Ron - we will try to hook up with the crew on scouting weekend at least for some socializing and number swapping, but we may be hunting closer to Blue Ridge.  Whenever I am up there, I will be glad to loan out the shower, and help track and drag.
> 
> If your luck is like mine, we'll both see nothing until the last day, then shoot a 300 pounder 3 miles from any road, down a ravine, at last light right before the rain hits.  I have Gore Tex, snake boots, a "slick drag-sled" and a wheeled game hauler, so I am ready.



Is that how it always works out???  I am hoping so, gotta get one before I get too old to hunt any more   ;

My luck has been, get one the first day that is underweight and have the wrong license...  Ding, ding, ding...  Win a $800 award (given to the county of course)...  

Oh well, keeps me coming back for more...

See you in the woods (might be smell me in the woods)...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> gotta get one before I get too old to hunt any more   ;



Ooooh boy... you'd better hurry!!


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Ooooh boy... you'd better hurry!!



So underweight Boo Boo's do not count?


----------



## Skoal Brother

You guys going out again any time soon?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Skoal Brother said:


> You guys going out again any time soon?



Aug 28-29.....Scout trip..
Opening Archery weekend
Opening Black Powder weekend 
Opening Gun weekend

Maybe more...

Come join us !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I have been thinking about going up before the scouting weekend.  If anyone is headed that way and wants a fellow hiker in the woods.


----------



## Skoal Brother

I'll go before then.  I am new to Bear hunting and would love all the help I can get.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Skoal Brother said:


> I'll go before then.  I am new to Bear hunting and would love all the help I can get.



week end or during the week?  I have a flexible schedule.


----------



## Marlin_444

42...

WOO HOO...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Skoal Brother

How about next Thurs or Fri


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Skoal Brother said:


> How about next Thurs or Fri



I can make either work or even both.  Wife and her sisters are coming home on Wed from a mtn retreat.  Does anyone else want to go along and if so what day(s) would be better?


----------



## Marlin_444

*Update - update - update - update - update - update - update - update - update -*

41...

8/28 - 29: Scouting/Optional "Death March"/Small game hunt & BBQ

Officially Unofficial Attendee List: as of 07/17/2010

Total to date: 11

Ripplerider (to visit)
VisionCasting (with Nephew)
Olhippie (with Son, Hiram)
gobbleinwoods
pnome
dertiedawg
7Mag Hunter
bowstring
Marlin_444

Let us know your plans and we'll get yah on the list...

See you in the woods...

WOO HOO!!!

Ron


----------



## pnome

Got the rimfire ready to go!


----------



## hudalla

I wish I could make it this year guys but I'll still be here in Minnesota doing some north country bear hunting.  Looks like I have another excuse not to participate in the "Death March" again this year.  Maybe next year who knows.  Yall keep me posted on what happens.


----------



## yellowhammer73

hey new to this how can i get intouch with the outlaws? just looking to get into bear hunting. thanks


----------



## gobbleinwoods

yellowhammer73 said:


> hey new to this how can i get intouch with the outlaws? just looking to get into bear hunting. thanks



see post 207 to where we will be camping and starting from for the scouting trip.  You don't have to camp as some just come for the day Saturday but you are welcome.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Skoal Brother said:


> How about next Thurs or Fri



As the week is filling up Thursday might be better but can make either work.  Still interested?


----------



## Marlin_444

yellowhammer73 said:


> hey new to this how can i get intouch with the outlaws? just looking to get into bear hunting. thanks



Rammer Jammer!!!

Come and join us,  4 Star - primitive camping at it finest; always room for another Bear Hunter!!!

Ron


----------



## JWilson

Hey guys I may stop by the Friday before opening weekend to see whats going on. I will be camping on the WMA. I will stop by after I get all my stuff set up


----------



## Skoal Brother

Friday would be the most likely.  The boss doesnt pay as much attention to me on Fridays.  Let me know.


----------



## Marlin_444

37 from Slidell, Louisiana Whew Weee comeaux y'all!!!

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*Update - update - update - update - update - update - update - update - update -*

36...  It's not too early to start putting your gear together...

8/28 - 29: Scouting/Optional "Death March"/Small game hunt & BBQ

NEW:  What are you gonna Bring for the grill???

Marlin_444 - for Friday night: Back Strap Butterflied (Moores Marinated - Jalapeno & Cheddar stuffed - Bacon Wrapped)  

If I get skunked, I'll have Deer Burgers for Saturday night   

Officially Unofficial Attendee List: as of 07/17/2010

Total to date: 11

Ripplerider (to visit)
VisionCasting (with Nephew)
Olhippie (with Son, Hiram)
gobbleinwoods
pnome
dertiedawg
7Mag Hunter
bowstring
Marlin_444

Let us know your plans and we'll get yah on the list...

See you in the woods...

WOO HOO!!!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

35... Tick Spray and lots of water...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

NEW: What are you gonna Bring for the grill???

Jumbo pack of Pork Chops ....
Wife said she would bake a pound cake...
Fire wood....


Tic Toc.......


----------



## pnome

I'll bring some plates, cups, utensils, garbage bags, paper towels, etc...  All that kind of stuff.


----------



## Marlin_444

34...

I will bring a Grill and Charcoal...  Everyone bring lots of water...


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All, 

My youngest daughter just got engaged...  I may have my future son-in-law with me for the scouting trip, he owns his own business so we'll play that by ear...

30...

Time marches on...  WOO HOO... 

See you in the woods...

Soon!!!

Ron


----------



## ripplerider

Rode by the campsite Tues. noticed someone had dumped yall some wood dont know who it could be. It'll need splitting some and it's not hardwood but it beats nothing. Who knows, some more may turn up there before you arrive.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

The closer to the arrival day the better.   Some young people like to party there from time to time.  

And thank you.


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> NEW: What are you gonna Bring for the grill???
> 
> Jumbo pack of Pork Chops ....
> Wife said she would bake a pound cake...
> Fire wood....
> 
> 
> Tic Toc.......



29 *days and counting....*

Thank the wife!  Just what my Girlish Figure needs   

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ripplerider said:


> Rode by the campsite Tues. noticed someone had dumped yall some wood dont know who it could be. It'll need splitting some and it's not hardwood but it beats nothing. Who knows, some more may turn up there before you arrive.



Keep me posted if it is still there before the scout 
weekend...i won;t bring any if there is some wood 
already there...
Just gotta have some coals so Chef 'Joe can do his
majic with Pork Chops on his grill !!!!!!

Tic..Toc...


----------



## pnome

Can't wait!


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Can't wait!



X2...  

No "Death March" for me...    

Yes I am a self professed Wuss-Burger 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> X2...
> 
> No "Death March" for me...



You sure??  This year it's gonna be even bigger and better!!










JUST KIDDING!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> You sure??  This year it's gonna be even bigger and better!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST KIDDING!!!!!


 
You go ahead and get started...  I'll be right behind you 

Here is my '73 Marlin 783 22 Mag - Rigged up for the festivities...  






See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

25 *days and counting....* WOO HOO...


----------



## Marlin_444

20 

Less three (3) weeks folks...  Time to get it together... 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Eddy M.

would like to go BUT don't know if I can just like the hunts in the past-- just never worked out


----------



## Marlin_444

19

Hey Eddie, rigth front paw claw comes your way when I get my Bear this season...

Wish you could be with us!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Reminder:::::

Don't forget if you plan to carry a rim fire rifle on the scouting weekend you need a hunting license.

Mine is about to need renewing.


----------



## ripplerider

Saw a sow with 3 cubs crossing an open field on R.R. Scenic Hwy. about 11:00 this morning. I bet she didnt weigh 125 lbs. cubs maybe 40. My son got to see them so it was a good morning.


----------



## dertiedawg

gobbleinwoods said:


> Reminder:::::
> 
> Don't forget if you plan to carry a rim fire rifle on the scouting weekend you need a hunting license.
> 
> Mine is about to need renewing.



Don't have a 22 mag, but any muzzleloader is legal for small game! Who would shoot a squirrel with a 45 cal. I'm bringing mine!!! Hope we see some hogs.


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Don't have a 22 mag, but any muzzleloader is legal for small game! Who would shoot a squirrel with a 45 cal. I'm bringing mine!!! Hope we see some hogs.



Aim small, miss small - Head Shots Rule!!!

Here Piggy, piggy - SUUU WEEE...

Let's hunt together and I'll take the Skew-earls...  

You take the Pig...  

Deal???


----------



## Marlin_444

16

oh my...


----------



## dertiedawg

marlin_444 said:


> aim small, miss small - head shots rule!!!
> 
> Here piggy, piggy - suuu weee...
> 
> Let's hunt together and i'll take the skew-earls...
> 
> You take the pig...
> 
> Deal???



deal!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Woo hoo...  

15


----------



## Marlin_444

It's officially unofficial...  Two weeks and we are there...  Prolly see y'all round 2ish at camp, wanted to get there earlier but...  You know how it is when you are supporting the Obama way...

14 Days... Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## JWilson

I got a small pig this morning guys you should have went they were up and moving. 50 pounds not to big but after a 2 miles deep they are all big


----------



## Marlin_444

JWilson said:


> I got a small pig this morning guys you should have went they were up and moving. 50 pounds not to big but after a 2 miles deep they are all big



Good deal...  I'll be up soon...

13 Days...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome

JWilson said:


> I got a small pig this morning guys you should have went they were up and moving. 50 pounds not to big but after a 2 miles deep they are all big



Nice!  Congrats!


----------



## Marlin_444

Making my list and checking it twice...  Where did I put that tick spray???

12 Days...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Only *10* days to go... WOO HOO!!! Ron put me down for +2... might even be +3... someone has to help me drag that monster hog out of the woods... ima see em again but this time... I WILL be ready!!!


----------



## Dana Young

Vinney Don't forget your hockey mask Remember what those mean old muzzleloaders did to you last year.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Dana Young said:


> Vinney Don't forget your hockey mask Remember what those mean old muzzleloaders did to you last year.



Ooohhh Boy....Here we go !!!!
Camp is gonna be a hoot this year !!!!


----------



## dertiedawg

I'm bettin this is gonna be a great year.  If I pack the hockey mask... I won't have enough room for the banjo!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Considering going to the mtns this weekend also.  Anyone else going up even for a day?   

The weather from the national weather services sure do vary for the weekend from what the local (yokels) are predicting.


----------



## Dana Young

thats alright vinney you won't need the banjo there are a few old bowss from clayton comming by to meet you.


----------



## Marlin_444

10 Days...

Found my Bug Spray (No Stink'n Bugs and No Stink'n Ticks...)

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

9 Days...

Just a few more days now... WOO HOO!!!

Can I get a OH YEAH!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

OH YEAH!!! But don't you mean 8 days!! I will be up there as early as I possibly can on Friday.


----------



## pnome

dertiedawg said:


> OH YEAH!!! But don't you mean 8 days!! I will be up there as early as I possibly can on Friday.



Which will be about 9PM.


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> 41...
> 
> 8/28 - 29: Scouting/Optional "Death March"/Small game hunt & BBQ
> 
> Officially Unofficial Attendee List: as of 07/17/2010
> 
> Total to date: 11
> 
> Ripplerider (to visit)
> VisionCasting (with Nephew)
> Olhippie (with Son, Hiram)
> gobbleinwoods
> pnome
> dertiedawg
> 7Mag Hunter
> bowstring
> Marlin_444



Looks like a bunch of repeat offenders... great bunch of guys! Looking forward to a great weekend. I will have a couple of guests with me this scouting trip. Got my old man coming (my original hunting buddy) and haven't hunted with him in years, so I'm psyched about it. When do you plan to arrive, I hoping for Saturday by 9pm... Dad doesn't think he will be able to get out of work early.


----------



## dertiedawg

pnome said:


> Which will be about 9PM.



right on!!!


----------



## dertiedawg

Ron, is that list the most up to date??


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Ron, is that list the most up to date??



8 days until the scouting trip...

8/28 - 29: Scouting/Optional "Death March"/Small game hunt & BBQ

Officially Unofficial Attendee List: as of 08/20/2010

Total to date: 12

Ripplerider (to visit)
VisionCasting (with Nephew)
Olhippie (with Son, Hiram)
gobbleinwoods
pnome
dertiedawg (With Dad)
7Mag Hunter
bowstring
Marlin_444

Yes-siree Bobcat Tails...  The latest and Greatest...  I am adding your Dad...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*2010 Outlaw Bear Hunt - Bow Opener Countdown begins...*

OK Folks...  

Now that the scouting trip is only a week away, it's time to plan for the bow opener!!!

Hard to believe it's only three weeks away for some, it's not for me... 

I've lived with getting back to 296 all year, this Redemption Time for Old Cooter...   

I have a single focus this season.  

Big Bear in the Truck - Period... 

There are *21* days until September 11, 2010 and My Bow is fine tuned and ready to WHACK... 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

*7* days until the scouting trip...

8/28 - 29: Scouting/Optional "Death March"/Small game hunt & BBQ

Officially Unofficial Attendee List: as of 08/21/2010

Total to date: 12

Ripplerider (to visit)
VisionCasting (with Nephew)
Olhippie (with Son, Hiram)
gobbleinwoods
pnome
dertiedawg (With Dad)
7Mag Hunter
bowstring
Marlin_444


----------



## Marlin_444

6 days til Scouting Trip - 8/28

20 days til Bow Opener - 9/11

48 days til Black Powder Opener - 10/9

55 days til Modern Gun Opener - 10/16

Here we go folks!!!

The season is upon us...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

6 days to go... WHOOO HOOO.  Gonna get some pork for the freezer!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

5 days and markin-em off...


----------



## Marlin_444

PM out to everyone listed to have them advise if they are not coming...

/28 - 29: Scouting/Optional "Death March"/Small game hunt & BBQ

Officially Unofficial Attendee List: as of 08/23/2010

Total to date: 11

Ripplerider (to visit)
VisionCasting (with Nephew)
Olhippie (with Son, Hiram)
gobbleinwoods
pnome
dertiedawg
7Mag Hunter
bowstring
Marlin_444

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods

It is getting late in the season and the weather looks right so I might have to cut the last hay field that has not been baled yet.  That would mean baling on Fri or Sat depending on how fast it dries.  

So don't wait up for me.  If it is Sat I still might show up on Sunday and stay for Monday.   I will let you know one way or another.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Not sure I will be able to make scout trip.....

Got a work issue that will take untill Thurs
or early Friday to resolve !!!!
Might get to ride up Sat AM, it I get back to Atl
in time....
Have fun guys, I really hate to miss this weekend !!!!!

Somebody pick me out a good spot for bow
opener or Black powder opener !!!!!
And don't let Vinny hurt himself (again)....


----------



## olhippie

...Hiram got his right leg broke up pretty bad in a motorcycle accident so he won't make it. It has made me iffy, but I'm not out for sure. Hiram has had two surgerys so far, may need another. I've been mother hen for him. I'll stay connected on this and depending on how things go I may still be able to get away for the weekend....Ian


----------



## pnome

olhippie said:


> ...Hiram got his right leg broke up pretty bad in a motorcycle accident so he won't make it. It has made me iffy, but I'm not out for sure. Hiram has had two surgerys so far, may need another. I've been mother hen for him. I'll stay connected on this and depending on how things go I may still be able to get away for the weekend....Ian



Ouch!  Tell him I hope he gets better soon.

Hope to see you there Ian!


----------



## pnome

7Mag Hunter said:


> Not sure I will be able to make scout trip.....



Boo.


----------



## pnome

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is getting late in the season and the weather looks right so I might have to cut the last hay field that has not been baled yet.  That would mean baling on Fri or Sat depending on how fast it dries.
> 
> So don't wait up for me.  If it is Sat I still might show up on Sunday and stay for Monday.   I will let you know one way or another.



Hay?  Hay?

Hay! 

I got an idea...  Let's just take this ridge back to camp, it's downhill, shouldn't be any trouble....


----------



## gobbleinwoods

pnome said:


> Hay?  Hay?
> 
> Hay!
> 
> I got an idea...  Let's just take this ridge back to camp, it's downhill, shouldn't be any trouble....



Send me the waypoints.     And remember I was picked up at the end of 296 with the story of we are going to take a little hike, what to go?  Oh yeah, little hike.


----------



## Skoal Brother

I'm in.  Got the green light from my wife.  Where and when do I need to be.


----------



## Tobor

I'm in as well.


----------



## pnome

Tobor said:


> I'm in as well.



Love the avatar.  Real Corinthian leather!


----------



## pnome

Skoal Brother said:


> I'm in.  Got the green light from my wife.  Where and when do I need to be.





http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5112658&postcount=207


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> PM out to everyone listed to have them advise if they are not coming...
> 
> /28 - 29: Scouting/Optional "Death March"/Small game hunt & BBQ
> 
> Officially Unofficial Attendee List: as of 08/23/2010
> 
> Total to date: 11
> 
> Ripplerider (to visit)
> VisionCasting (with Nephew)
> Olhippie (with Son, Hiram)
> gobbleinwoods
> pnome
> dertiedawg
> 7Mag Hunter
> bowstring
> Marlin_444
> 
> See you in the woods...
> 
> Ron



My Dad will be coming with me too and maybe a friend or two.



7Mag Hunter said:


> And don't let Vinny hurt himself (again)....



Didn't you hear... I'm bringing a hockey mask this weekend.



olhippie said:


> ...Hiram got his right leg broke up pretty bad in a motorcycle accident so he won't make it. It has made me iffy, but I'm not out for sure. Hiram has had two surgerys so far, may need another. I've been mother hen for him. I'll stay connected on this and depending on how things go I may still be able to get away for the weekend....Ian



Sucks to hear about Hiram!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Send me the waypoints.     And remember I was picked up at the end of 296 with the story of we are going to take a little hike, what to go?  Oh yeah, little hike.



Yeah... you had sucker written all over your face , and what a way to meet a group of guys... at least there was no banjo playing in the background . I plan to head home Sunday around noon so I'll prolly be gone before you get up there.

What time you all plan on showing up?


----------



## pnome

dertiedawg said:


> What time you all plan on showing up?



I'll be there sometime between 4 and 7pm on Friday.  Just depends on how soon I can get away from work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

dertiedawg said:


> My Dad will be coming with me too and maybe a friend or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you hear... I'm bringing a hockey mask this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks to hear about Hiram!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... you had sucker written all over your face , and what a way to meet a group of guys... at least there was no banjo playing in the background . I plan to head home Sunday around noon so I'll prolly be gone before you get up there.
> 
> What time you all plan on showing up?



well if I come on Sunday I will leave home about 5 so about breakfast time.


----------



## Marlin_444

Updates - 

Dana Young (to visit) 
Tobor
Shoal Brother
7Mag Hunter (Join us on Sunday)
Olhippie (Sorry about Hiram's Scooter wreck)
Diertiedawg (Dad & couple friends)

Gonna be a big crowd, record possibly! 

Be sure to bring - 

* Lots of water
* Snake Boots/Chaps
* Snake Shot
* Bug Spray
* Toilet Paper
* Food (We'll be grillin in the evenings) 
* Favorite Beverages
* Lantern
* Flash Light
* Coleman Stove
* Tent/Sleeping Bag
* Ear Plugs if Snooring/ Body Noises offend you  

NOTE: Make sure you have your hunting license!!! 

See You in the woods...

Ron


----------



## hunter44a

olhippie said:


> ...Hiram got his right leg broke up pretty bad in a motorcycle accident so he won't make it. It has made me iffy, but I'm not out for sure. Hiram has had two surgerys so far, may need another. I've been mother hen for him. I'll stay connected on this and depending on how things go I may still be able to get away for the weekend....Ian



Ian, I hope Hiram gets well soon! Stinks that its so close to huntin season.


----------



## Marlin_444

8/28 - 29: Scouting/Optional "Death March"/Small game hunt & BBQ

Officially Unofficial Attendee List: as of 08/25/2010

Total to date: 16

Dana Young (to visit) 
Tobor
Shoal Brother (and his brother)
Ripplerider (to visit)
VisionCasting (with Nephew)
Olhippie (Son, Hiram had scooter wreck)
gobbleinwoods
pnome
dertiedawg (Dad & 2 Friends - in on Sat.)
7Mag Hunter (In on Sunday)
bowstring
Marlin_444

See you in the woods...

PM me if you need my cell...

Ron


----------



## BuckSlayer

Marlin_444 said:


> Pre Hunt Scouting/"Optional Death March" - Small Game Hunt - Weekend 8/28 & 29
> 
> Bow Opener Weekend - 9/11 & 12
> 
> Black Powder Opener Weekend - 10/9 & 10
> 
> Modern Gun Opener Weekend - 10/16 & 17
> 
> ***********************************************
> Hey All,
> 
> We started planning a might late in 2009 when Dana PM's me in July he thought it was not too early to start planning...
> 
> This upcoming 2010 Season holds a very special place in my heart and wallet  as many of you know...
> 
> Since today was the "Official" end of Bear Season in the great state of Georgia, I thought it only fitten and proper to begin planning for the upcoming season...
> 
> See you in the woods!!!
> 
> Ron



Where is all this going to be held at?


----------



## BuckSlayer

I'll try and make it. I just seen the map of where you guys will be. I've been scouting the Chattahoochee WMA for the past two weekends. I was planning on being there this weekend for another scouting trip anyways.


----------



## dertiedawg

One more day... packing up today and leaving tomorrow around 5pm.  Ron... "See You In The Woods". Buckslayer... will be up there tomorrow evening around 7.


----------



## pnome

Looks like we're gonna luck out on the weather.  Gonna be a great weekend!  

See YOU in the woods!


----------



## ripplerider

What time are yall arriving Fri. night? I'll try to come by for a while. Fixed some sausage& cream cheese dip today, I'll be bringing that but might wait till Sat. night if more people will be up then. We've got our first football game Sat. at 1:30 in Pickens co. so I have to work around that. Theres some pine and poplar at the campsite but it needs splitting. I'll bring a little oak with me when I come.


----------



## pnome

I aim to get there around 6-7 pm tonight,  depending on traffic.


----------



## Marlin_444

ETA 5'ish - I have an Axe W'me  

Making a run to my lake place to pick up some supplies... Headed to the mountain after that. 

PM me if you need any thing!!!

Woo Hoo... 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Revised ETA - 7'ish

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome

Got the fire going


----------



## Marlin_444

9 hardy souls here tonight!!! 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Diertiedawg reports a bear encounter this AM - Tell us about it Vin!!!


----------



## pnome

We saw two this morning, but I'll let Vin tell it.


----------



## Skoal Brother

Had a great time Sat.  Thanks for dragging me along with y'all


----------



## Marlin_444

Skoal Brother said:


> Had a great time Sat.  Thanks for dragging me along with y'all



Glad you made it along!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Ripplerider, 

I am still feeling the effects of the "Hot Dip"...  Man it was good!!!

See you in a couple weeks, bring a mess of them peppers if you still have some...  

9/11 rolls and we are on for real!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Had a great weekend with some great folks!! Ron brought some venison burgers that he threw on the grill Friday night and were so good... I just had to go back for seconds. Dana stopped in for awhile with the Mrs. for some campfire chit chat. We headed to the tents just after midnight with some "spanish radio" in the background. About 1/2 an hour later, the sky fell and dad just about floated away. He tried to get some shut eye but couldn't sleep with his feet in a puddle... which made him get up to pee about 5 times throughout the night. Rain drops woke me, but I was able to squeeze into a corner on the cot to avoid most of it and get "some" sleep. Andre was in my tent and got rained on too (I think it was the thunder and lightning that kept him up though). I'm a somewhat heavy sleeper so I slept through most of the night. Joe crashed out earlier than the rest and nuthin but silence from his corner.

This was a scouting weekend for bear with hopes of taking a hog in the process. We got a late start Saturday morning and Skoal Brother met up with us at camp. We pushed a hog on the way in... heard him snorting as he moved around us but no one layed an eye on him. Judging by the size of his tracks... he wasn't very big... maybe 80-100 lbs... but I'm not an experienced hog hunter so that's just my guess (seen bigger tracks but seen lots smaller too).  Scouted a new area on Saturday afternoon and didn't see much sign but dad heard a bear growling close by.

Saturday night we ate like kings and Ripplerider stopped by with some "HOT" dip for snacking. The thunder was a little different this night... it was coming from Ron's tent. I think his snoring was keeping HIM up as every once in a while it would abruptly come to an end and restart moments later. 

We got a somewhat early start on Sunday morning and headed into the woods shortly after day break. Half way up the trail we decided to take a break. We were chatting quietly as dad saw something from the side of his eye down on the other side of the creek bottom and points it out. I look over and see it behind the brush and headed in the opposite direction. I rush back down the trail about 15-20 yards or so and stop to see if I can spot him. He is now headed right towards me but I still can't tell if it's a hog or bear because of all the brush. Down on my knee with open sights aligned waiting for what I hope is a hog to come up out of the creek bottom but instead it's a bear. He's is no more than 15 feet away from me. He is not very large... about 150 lbs best as I can tell. He spots me right away and we stare at each other for about 5-10 seconds sizing each other up. Then he jumps back down to the creek bottom and leaps up a tree. I couldn't believe how fast he got up there. He was hiding behind the tree peaking around it. I was pointing him out to the boys saying "there he is... right there up the tree" but they could not see him from where they were. Finally he noisily jumped down off the tree and ran off.

We take a stand in some white oaks and then hear branches breaking and lots of thrashing around in the bushes which we all assume was a bear. Then Andre gets a picture of one coming down the mountain and crossing between us, which I assumed was him walking around doing some scouting.

My dad has had some hip problems in the past and hasn't been hunting with me in several years. It's great to have my old hunting buddy back!! Can't wait for opening day!!


----------



## Marlin_444

How cool is that!!!  Oh and just why do you think it was snoring and not Ripplerider's Hot Dip causin the noises - Peee Uuuu...

Glad Dad made it, I enjoyed meeting him and spending some time in the woods with everyone!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Dana Young

vinny Did the bear tap you on the shoulder and ask you "you are not here for the bear hunting are you?"


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana Young said:


> vinny Did the bear tap you on the shoulder and ask you "you are not here for the bear hunting are you?"



Good Stuff Dana, Good Stuff!!!

Can't wait til Bow Opener    

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

8 days

Not too soon to re-pack the truck 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## JWilson

My truck is allready loaded. Just need to load the crossbow in the truck and i'm out of here


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Was thinking about going opening weekend but figured you guys were gonna mob the place.


----------



## Marlin_444

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Was thinking about going opening weekend but figured you guys were gonna mob the place.




Come on out and join us...  I am sure you can slip away to a spot or two   

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

I am so pumped...  Making my list and checking it twice...  WOO HOO come on 9/11...  







See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

JWilson said:


> My truck is allready loaded. Just need to load the crossbow in the truck and i'm out of here



I hadn't even unloaded mine from last weekend...  Cept to shoot the bow, but it's back in there...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Knock-N-Load Folks...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome

Got the old bow dialed in @30 yrds.  I'm ready to gogogogo


----------



## dertiedawg

Looks like I won't make it to the mountains this weekend for bow opener. Hoping to make it to someplace close for a Saturday hunt though... maybe Dawson Forest. Hope to see you boys for ML opener.


----------



## pnome

dertiedawg said:


> Looks like I won't make it to the mountains this weekend for bow opener. Hoping to make it to someplace close for a Saturday hunt though... maybe Dawson Forest. Hope to see you boys for ML opener.



Boo!  

Have fun though!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

dertiedawg said:


> Looks like I won't make it to the mountains this weekend for bow opener. Hoping to make it to someplace close for a Saturday hunt though... maybe Dawson Forest. Hope to see you boys for ML opener.



Well best of luck where ever you go.  Will miss you.  The weekend is still on my calendar.  But so was the scouting weekend until that Friday.


----------



## Marlin_444

dertiedawg said:


> Looks like I won't make it to the mountains this weekend for bow opener. Hoping to make it to someplace close for a Saturday hunt though... maybe Dawson Forest. Hope to see you boys for ML opener.



Dang, we'll miss you...  Heck now we can have some Chicken    - I'll PM you, need to get the location of those Apple Trees   



pnome said:


> Boo!
> 
> Have fun though!



Heeeey Joe... 

Where you goin with that Bow in your hand????  

Looks a little "Juicy" this weekend, I picked up my "Rain Suit" - Hope y'all your yours too...

http://www.weather.com/outlook/health/achesandpains/weekend/USGA0120



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well best of luck where ever you go.  Will miss you.  The weekend is still on my calendar.  But so was the scouting weekend until that Friday.



Hope you can make it...  

Hope the wood drys out...  

Hope I make it back from Miami tomorrow...

Hope we have enough folks to help pnome drag his Bear out of the woods....

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Add your rainsuits to your list of thangs to bring...

Frogg Toggs are in my Back Pack...

http://www.weather.com/outlook/health/achesandpains/weekend/USGA0120

http://www.weather.com/outlook/health/achesandpains/weekend/USGA0267


----------



## pnome

Isolated thunderstorms won't be enough to keep me away. 

In fact, I hope we get another soak over Friday night or early Sunday morning.   Wet leaves on the ground don't crunch when I'm stalking up the creek bottom.


----------



## dertiedawg

pnome said:


> Isolated thunderstorms won't be enough to keep me away.
> 
> In fact, I hope we get another soak over Friday night or early Sunday morning.   Wet leaves on the ground don't crunch when I'm stalking up the creek bottom.



and your wet clothes don't make so much noise when you walk through the brush!!


----------



## pnome

dertiedawg said:


> and your wet clothes don't make so much noise when you walk through the brush!!



This time, maybe, I'll remember to close the tent flap before falling asleep.


----------



## dertiedawg

pnome said:


> This time, maybe, I'll remember to close the tent flap before falling asleep.



Dad brought all his stuff into the tent and it still got wet. Andre bought a cot this week... I think dad will too for the next trip.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> This time, maybe, I'll remember to close the tent flap before falling asleep.



I stay dryer when I close my flap... Mostly..



dertiedawg said:


> Dad brought all his stuff into the tent and it still got wet. Andre bought a cot this week... I think dad will too for the next trip.



Too much Beer?  Just needs to elevate...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> I stay dryer when I close my flap... Mostly..
> 
> 
> 
> Too much Beer?  Just needs to elevate...



Are you talking tent flap or talking flap?


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you talking tent flap or talking flap?



Yes   

See you in the woods.. 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

ETA 4:00 PM eastern today... 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## pnome

I think you'll be there before me. It's looking like I'll be there around 6 or 7


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> I think you'll be there before me. It's looking like I'll be there around 6 or 7



Just hittin the border... 

Call me when you hit the road.. 

I'll fire up the grill! 

Been travlin all week. 


Not sure who all will show up?? 

WOO HOO - Jammin to 9 - 6 - 1

See you in the woods....

Ron


----------



## ripplerider

Stopped by the camp twice today to visit with Bowstring and deliver a little firewood. Left the second time about 2:30, hit the pavement towards B'ville went about 400 yds and a 50 or 60 lber. crossed the rd. in front of me headed toward camp. Right past the  big pile of brush dumped in the pull-off on the right. I bailed out with the camera expecting to see Mama right behind but either she'd already crossed or it was on it's own. That's 2 bears I've seen this week. There was a bear/vehicle collision on 180 Monday resulting in a dead bear (had to be finished off.) Didnt hear how big it was.


----------



## pnome

Just had a bear come check out camp.  Small one.  I think he wanted some of tons deer burger.


----------



## bolt5311

*CamP*

How many people made it to camp


----------



## pnome

5 hardy souls right now


----------



## bolt5311

Wonderful. Wish I was with y'all. Have always wanted to come. I am over at turners corner camping with the family. Have fun guys and good luck


----------



## Marlin_444

WOO HOO!!!

Goodnight!


----------



## Marlin_444

Got settled into "Hunters" spot & what seemed like a couple doz. Turks were tearin it up! 

Had a Bruiser come through a thick spot... Could not get a shot! 

I am in the woods...

Ron


----------



## JWilson

sorry guy had to bail and get my buck cleaned and to the taxidermist


----------



## Marlin_444

JWilson said:


> sorry guy had to bail and get my buck cleaned and to the taxidermist



Woo Dang - Mister J gots you a Fuzzy Top to mount on the wall!!! 
No doubt you had a Happy Birthday...

We'll see you the week of front end loader season!!! 

See you in the woods! 
Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods

J,

nice deer.  Sorry you had to run but understandable.  I would have headed for the taxi also.

I may go back late week and so may Jack with his son in tow.  Will let you know if I head for the hills.

gobble


----------



## pnome

Sure was a fun weekend.  Rain wasn't much fun though.  Time for a new tent methinks.

Didn't see any bears but the one on Friday night that came and checked us out.  I think he just wanted in on whatever we had on the grill.

This morning had a little excitement though.  I was heading back to the rendezvous spot when I hear the growling and snort of a big ole bear.  I couldn't see it though the brush, but I just knew he was there, so I decided to put my best stalk on to see if I could get up on him....


























Yup.


----------



## pnome

JWilson said:


> sorry guy had to bail and get my buck cleaned and to the taxidermist



Nice one!  Congrats!


----------



## ripplerider

I'll bet that was the same little bear I saw driving out on 180 Fri. afternoon, he was heading your way. Came back by camp about 4:00 today but yall had already pulled out. Had a tough weekend had our first football loss (11&12 yr.olds,20 to 0 against a much bigger team) then received word that one of our players was killed in a car crash when his Dad hydroplaned in a thunderstorm driving home from the game. Grandma was killed also, Dad in intensive care Erlanger.    Kids taking it very hard. W ould appreciate your prayers.


----------



## ripplerider

Probably the same little bear I saw on 180 Fri. afternoon when I left your camp about 2:30 he was heading your way. Came back by camp today about 4:00 but yall had already pulled out. Had a tough weekend  one of our football team was killed Sat. on his way home from our game when his Dad hydroplaned in a thunderstorm. Grandmother died too Dads in crit. cond. in Erlanger. Would appreciate your prayers for this family our team is very torn up. Thanks


----------



## Marlin_444

Sorry to hear the sad news!  The family is in our thoughts, prayers and I light a candle for them! 

Sorry we missed you, we'll be putting the Muzzle Loader Opener together... 

Hope to see you then; I plan to hunt all week! 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Joe, that there is a goodun... I'd say 250 at least. Would've been one heck of a drag... should've stuck an arrow in that one. Definitely too ugly to mount though... so I can understand why you let it go!!


----------



## dertiedawg

ripplerider said:


> Probably the same little bear I saw on 180 Fri. afternoon when I left your camp about 2:30 he was heading your way. Came back by camp today about 4:00 but yall had already pulled out. Had a tough weekend  one of our football team was killed Sat. on his way home from our game when his Dad hydroplaned in a thunderstorm. Grandmother died too Dads in crit. cond. in Erlanger. Would appreciate your prayers for this family our team is very torn up. Thanks



Sorry to hear of it... prayers sent!!


----------



## dertiedawg

JWilson said:


> sorry guy had to bail and get my buck cleaned and to the taxidermist



Dood... nice buck... congrats.


----------



## Marlin_444

On to the "Front End Loader" opener....  

Heck, as many Turkey as we saw; we better do a "Turkey Season Opener" too...    

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## bowstring

So sorry to hear of the tradgedy. Prayers for all.
thanks for the wood, I think I saw you yesterday when I was coming down the mountain.
My 11 yr old son and I will be up on thursday.
Please let me know if the family has any needs I may be able to meet.
Jack - bowstring


----------



## Marlin_444

Looks like that "BEAR" had it's flap covered...






See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Looks like that "BEAR" had it's flap covered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you in the woods...
> 
> Ron



Classic !!!!!!
Would have been a tough drag Joe !!!!
Sorry I missed the scout and archery opener....Going
thru some work related issues (job change) and been
traveling alot...Still hope to make BP weekend !!!!
Somebody save me a tent spot !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hope you get to be with us 7Mag Hunter!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## ripplerider

Dropped off another load of maple today.I wont bring any more for awhile. Call me when you get up Jack. My son and I might camp with you Fri. night. Thank you all for your prayers. Tonight will be a tough practice, but we feel like Kenny would have wanted us to go on and give it our best shot.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ripplerider said:


> Probably the same little bear I saw on 180 Fri. afternoon when I left your camp about 2:30 he was heading your way. Came back by camp today about 4:00 but yall had already pulled out. Had a tough weekend  one of our football team was killed Sat. on his way home from our game when his Dad hydroplaned in a thunderstorm. Grandmother died too Dads in crit. cond. in Erlanger. Would appreciate your prayers for this family our team is very torn up. Thanks



My heart really goes out to you and the whole team....
One of the boys (15yrs) that plays JV football with my
Grandson at North Paulding High was also killed in a car
wreck 3 weeks ago....Entire JV and Varsity team attended
the funeral in their jerseys...Over 100 boys....
2000 people attended his funeral....
Just very sad...I'll add my prayers and thoughts....


----------



## ripplerider

Our team will be attending the funeral in their jerseys. The other 3 coaches and I will be pallbearers, followed by the team. We've had t-shirts made up with his name and number on them which the boys will wear to school tomorrow and then to visitation tomorrow night. We're having stickers made up for their helmets and iron-on patches for their jerseys honoring him. This boy was greatly loved. After practice tonight the team painted a big rock sitting outside the middle school with his name and number.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ripplerider said:


> Our team will be attending the funeral in their jerseys. The other 3 coaches and I will be pallbearers, followed by the team. We've had t-shirts made up with his name and number on them which the boys will wear to school tomorrow and then to visitation tomorrow night. We're having stickers made up for their helmets and iron-on patches for their jerseys honoring him. This boy was greatly loved. After practice tonight the team painted a big rock sitting outside the middle school with his name and number.



Such a sad event during a time in their young lives which
is supposed to be so happy .
A harsh lesson for those so young.....A sad day indeed...


----------



## Marlin_444

How do I get to...  "Outlaw Bear Camp"

Page #207 in this thread...  Come and join us...  Do some scouting ahead of time... See you in the woods...

*******************************

FS (Forestry Service Road) 296, passed entrance to Brasstown Bald off Hwy 180 (Brasstown Byway) from either Hwy 17/75 or 19/129 or Vogel State Park...







If from 17/75, you will pass t (on right) Brasstown Entrance then pass FS 292 to FS 296 on Right or pass 19/129 then run into Vogel State Park.

If from 19/129 if you pass FS 296 you'll meet up with FS 292 and or Brasstown entrance on left or dead end into 17/75. 

Come see us, bring something for the grill Sat. Evening; we'll be grilling eitehr the days catch or wild game odds and ends (Back Strap, Deer Burger or whatever...)... 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Gobbleinwoods - Check in with ripplerider and Bowstring on 296 activity... 

See you 10/9 if not sooner!!! 

Ron


----------



## ripplerider

I killed my first hog today while scouting for bear sign in the Low Gap area (Union Co. side.) Not too far from 296 on the other side of 180 (several miles away though, you can find it on your maps if you look hard.) It was a boar that field-dressed 127 lbs. Shot it thru the ear hole at 15 yds. with a bolt-action 22. He rolled down the mtn. almost to my feet and lay there kicking so I put a couple more in his head tho he was already done for. It was pretty intense . Long drag out alone. Place was tore up with hog sign, didnt get a chance to find any bear sign.


----------



## dertiedawg

ripplerider said:


> I killed my first hog today while scouting for bear sign in the Low Gap area (Union Co. side.) Not too far from 296 on the other side of 180 (several miles away though, you can find it on your maps if you look hard.) It was a boar that field-dressed 127 lbs. Shot it thru the ear hole at 15 yds. with a bolt-action 22. He rolled down the mtn. almost to my feet and lay there kicking so I put a couple more in his head tho he was already done for. It was pretty intense . Long drag out alone. Place was tore up with hog sign, didnt get a chance to find any bear sign.



Sweet!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Deal ripplerider! 
We'll see you soon!!!

Ron


----------



## pnome

Congrats RR!


----------



## Marlin_444

Headed to the range this weekend...  

Gonna Scope in the Optima and Browing for the Opener weekends...  

Y'all got your's "Dialed In"???

Ron


----------



## ripplerider

Do you guys have  the U.S.G.S. topo maps for that area like the one I gave Marlin 444? Theyre invaluable for understanding the terrain and also finding forest service rds. to get you into the backcountry. I can get them up here at the Forest Service headquarters for 8 bucks apiece if any of yall need them. You may be able to print them off on-line but I dont know if they would have all the detail that these I get have. You need the Jack's gap quadrangle for the area you're hunting.


----------



## pnome

ripplerider said:


> Do you guys have  the U.S.G.S. topo maps for that area like the one I gave Marlin 444? Theyre invaluable for understanding the terrain and also finding forest service rds. to get you into the backcountry. I can get them up here at the Forest Service headquarters for 8 bucks apiece if any of yall need them. You may be able to print them off on-line but I dont know if they would have all the detail that these I get have. You need the Jack's gap quadrangle for the area you're hunting.




I've got all that topo stuff on my phone / gps.  But I'd love to have a nice hard-copy too.  You pick me up one and I'll give ya $10 for it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I have the Nat Geographics topo but not the one the fs produces.  I too would like to have one but not sure when I will bump into you.  

Wife has a social event scheduled for us this Saturday   Why do they not ask before putting 'we will be there' on the calendar?  There are nine months of free time outside of Sept thru Dec?


----------



## dertiedawg

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wife has a social event scheduled for us this Saturday   Why do they not ask before putting 'we will be there' on the calendar?  There are nine months of free time outside of Sept thru Dec?



You know she told you about it and you said OK! That's why we have to pay attention when they talk.  I pay attention to my wife... it's not my fault that all I hear is wan wan wan wan wan!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey ripple, 

Grab one for me; I'll be in the woods all week 10/9 - 17 or at least until I get the BIG ONE for sure...  

Might need to stop by your place and Hose Off a time or two or I will certainly smell like a Dead Horse by the end of my hunt.

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## bowstring

hi Rippler, Skylar and I really enjoyed saturday's football game. Skylar really enjoyed being with Fletcher. thank you for the invite to the cookout,but Skylar and i got out of the woods late and were dirty and tired.  I plan to up the 6th of Oct to set up camp and then return home on thurs to pick up Skylar and my grandson Dawson to be there on fri thru sun.
Please pick up a map for me.
some folks were running bear hounds sun night..give you details when I see you.
let me know if I can bring anything up for you.
Jack--bowstring


----------



## ripplerider

We really enjoyed meeting Skylar and seeing you again. Thanks for coming to the game it meant a lot to us. You missed some good food Sunday but I understand. Put a little more wood up there yesterday for yall. I'll get several maps next week for those of you that want them theyre 8 bucksapiece Imnot trying to make anything off them so 8 is plenty. Just bring me a tall brunette WOMAN next time yall come and youll have firewoods and maps galore. Just kidding, I should be legally divorced by Oct. 5th or so and hopefully I wont need too much help in the women department.Just call me when you get up Jack and we'll get together. Marlin444 youre welcome to clean up at my place anytime as are the rest of you. I have a Sun Shower around here somewhere you guys can use and keep up there hidden somewhere it really works well if you lay it in the hood of a dark vehicle while your gone hunting you can borrow that to wash the gore from all the bears you're gonna kill off and you can take a real shower under it if you want but all you guys are welcome to shower at my place if you want.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Do not loan Ron your sun shower.  He made fun of mine last year as I was cleaning the grim off.    I think the exact words were, I have seen what you call a shower.  

Thanks for the generous offer Ripplerider.


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do not loan Ron your sun shower.  He made fun of mine last year as I was cleaning the grim off.    I think the exact words were, I have seen what you call a shower.
> 
> Thanks for the generous offer Ripplerider.



Now... Now... Gobbleinwoods...  It was not the Sun Shower that I did not cotton to...  Hah!!!

Ripplerider, I'll take you up on the offer...  About two days without a good scrub down is all I can stand!  I'll be in the woods all week or at least until the BIG ONE falls... 

10/9 - 17, but trying to get there 10/8...  

12 days and counting...  

Lock and Load Folks... 

I am headed to the range with the Smoke Pole this morning...


----------



## Marlin_444

Whew... I can't count either...

10 Days...  WOO HOO...


----------



## ranger374

so, are ya'll just camping for the weekend, or are some going to be there during the week (muzzle loader season)???  I have a couple of days off and thought i might try to ride up and meet some of the "outlaws" and see how addictin bear huntin really is--if its ok, since i didn't get to make the scout trip or the bow opener.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Ron is planning on staying the week, or until a bear is down.  Others plans I am not familiar with.


----------



## bowstring

Im bow huntin 10=5 and muzzle loader all week. gobeinwoods spot hot.   see yall  on the mountain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

bowstring said:


> Im bow huntin 10=5 and muzzle loader all week. gobeinwoods spot hot.   see yall  on the mountain.



You moving in?  That area we hunted was hot and I hope it still is when we get back up there.


----------



## bowstring

ranger, come join us. hope to see 7 mag hunter. No,Gobbler, I'm not moving in....i am planning to bowhunt a couple of days and fri I am going back home to pick up my son and grandson and meeting my wife in dahlonega for her to pick the boys up and then i will be back for a few more days...this yr children can hunt with a reg rifle during mussel loader hunt.
hope to see you.   Gobbler, I may sell your spot to the highest bidder so you better hussle up.
see ya on the mountain.
Jack - bowstring


----------



## Marlin_444

Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Well All Right...

Looks like 40' in the evenings...

Better pack some warm drawers...  

Roll Call - Whose in, whose out and for how long...

******************************************************

Marlin_444 -- 10/9 - 10/17 (Or until The BIG-UN goes down)...
Bowstring -- 10/6-10/14 (OR 15 OR 16)
ranger374 -- Dates TBD
pnome -- 10/9 & 10 (unless otherwise notified)
Dirtiedawg -- 10/9 & 10 (unless otherwise notified)
Gobbleinwoods -- Dates TBD
Who else ???


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> so, are ya'll just camping for the weekend, or are some going to be there during the week (muzzle loader season)???  I have a couple of days off and thought i might try to ride up and meet some of the "outlaws" and see how addictin bear huntin really is--if its ok, since i didn't get to make the scout trip or the bow opener.



Hey Ranger, 

Join me for a few days; I plan to need some help dragging that Bear out. 

Deal is; I'll help you drag yours and you can help me drag mine... 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## bowstring

*Roll  call*

10/6-10/14 OR 15 OR 16SEE YA MOUNTAIN.


----------



## Marlin_444

Anybody heard from Olhippie lately?


----------



## pnome

Not I


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Anybody heard from Olhippie lately?



Not I.

FYI, I just came out of retirement the next month by choice   But that means I just may be able to make ML opener.


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Ranger,
> 
> Join me for a few days; I plan to need some help dragging that Bear out.
> 
> Deal is; I'll help you drag yours and you can help me drag mine...
> 
> See you in the woods...
> 
> Ron



be glad to help drag!!  i'm clearin it up with the wife.  just had our first baby 3 wks ago--so i have to tread carefully  her grandparennts live in dawsonville, so i may be able to talk her into staying with them for a few days and i'll high-tail it up to the mtns.  soon as i know what days, i'll let yall know.


----------



## bowstring

*Roll call*

Ron no on olbippie.ok ranger.gobleinwoods hope to see you.         see ya on the mountain


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All, 

Exchanged PMs with Ian (Olhippie), Hiram is not healing well; may need surgery...  Ian still hopes to make it but he is playing it by ear.

Let's all do our thing - Pray, Dance a Jig, Light a candle, take a swig of Makers Mark (I knew Joe would GRIN) or whatever is our tradition for Hiram...  

See you in the woods...

8 days....

Ron


----------



## bowstring

3 day.7 mag hope to see you.see ya on mountain.


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Exchanged PMs with Ian (Olhippie), Hiram is not healing well; may need surgery...  Ian still hopes to make it but he is playing it by ear.
> 
> Let's all do our thing - Pray, Dance a Jig, Light a candle, take a swig of Makers Mark (I knew Joe would GRIN) or whatever is our tradition for Hiram...
> 
> See you in the woods...
> 
> 8 days....
> 
> Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

6 days...


----------



## bowstring

*Roll Call*

see ya on mountain.


----------



## ranger374

ok, gonna try for 10/11 to 10/15 or until i get a bear, or wear my legs out draggin ya'lls bears out


----------



## Marlin_444

4 days (til I get there)...

Y'all save me a Bear...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Remember your Orange!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Looks like I ain't gonna be able to make it 
for ML weekend....I might be able to come 
up mid week 12-13 or 14th....If I get back to Atl..
Really disappointed I'll miss all the fun, but new 
job has me really going....
Any body gonna be there for gun weekend ???
Better chance I might make that...
Get um guys.......


----------



## JWilson

hey guys I will be hunting around ellijay saturday and up there on sunday unless I get one Saturday but you guys know my luck so I will keep you posted.


----------



## ripplerider

I'll be there off and on througout the week-cant decide where I want to hunt for sure Sat. Just found out my ex is going to have my son for Fall vacation which starts this coming Fri. She gets him on evennumbered yrs., I do on odd numbered ones. So I lost my little hunting buddy for this yr (at least for the M.Z. hunt.) I'll get about 4 copies of those maps for yall and try to bring some wild hog,maybe slow-cooked in a crockpot. It's mighty good that way. Got yall some hot peppers too.


----------



## pnome

ripplerider said:


> I'll be there off and on througout the week-cant decide where I want to hunt for sure Sat. Just found out my ex is going to have my son for Fall vacation which starts this coming Fri. She gets him on evennumbered yrs., I do on odd numbered ones. So I lost my little hunting buddy for this yr (at least for the M.Z. hunt.) I'll get about 4 copies of those maps for yall and try to bring some wild hog,maybe slow-cooked in a crockpot. It's mighty good that way. Got yall some hot peppers too.



WOOHOO!!!  Thanks!


----------



## pnome

7Mag Hunter said:


> Looks like I ain't gonna be able to make it
> for ML weekend....I might be able to come
> up mid week 12-13 or 14th....If I get back to Atl..
> Really disappointed I'll miss all the fun, but new
> job has me really going....
> Any body gonna be there for gun weekend ???
> Better chance I might make that...
> Get um guys.......



Boo.


----------



## pnome

JWilson said:


> hey guys I will be hunting around ellijay saturday and up there on sunday unless I get one Saturday but you guys know my luck so I will keep you posted.



Good luck!


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Looks like I ain't gonna be able to make it
> for ML weekend....I might be able to come
> up mid week 12-13 or 14th....If I get back to Atl..
> Really disappointed I'll miss all the fun, but new
> job has me really going....
> Any body gonna be there for gun weekend ???
> Better chance I might make that...
> Get um guys.......



Hey 7Mag, 

No real prize but I'll be in all week, unless the Bear God shines down on me early    - I'll see you in the woods...



JWilson said:


> hey guys I will be hunting around ellijay saturday and up there on sunday unless I get one Saturday but you guys know my luck so I will keep you posted.



It's a good thing I did not pick up that birthday cake last go round...  The nerve of some fella's killing a mountain Buck and goin home...  Hope to see yah even if I get one on Saturday; I'll be there (after I take it to my rug maker) through Monday or Tuesday at the latest...




ripplerider said:


> I'll be there off and on througout the week-cant decide where I want to hunt for sure Sat. Just found out my ex is going to have my son for Fall vacation which starts this coming Fri. She gets him on evennumbered yrs., I do on odd numbered ones. So I lost my little hunting buddy for this yr (at least for the M.Z. hunt.) I'll get about 4 copies of those maps for yall and try to bring some wild hog,maybe slow-cooked in a crockpot. It's mighty good that way. Got yall some hot peppers too.



ripplerider, I've been on the receiving and the giving end of what you are goin through.  Stay close to that young man, they grow up fast!!!

Is that the Hog you got with your .22 recently?  Sounds good...  

See y'all in the woods...

I am shutin the office down early (It's 4:00 PM here across the border)... 

Making my list and packing up; gonna head to Chattanooga via Commerce in the AM...  

Not making a run to B'ham on Friday from there, it's only 2.5 hours away...  

Plan to be there Noon'ish to 2:00 PM  10/8...

WOO HOO...

DO NOT FORGET YOUR ORANGE!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## JWilson

what are some of yall numbers so I can call and give you an up date


----------



## Marlin_444

JWilson said:


> what are some of yall numbers so I can call and give you an up date



PM'd yah...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Any report? 

I am headed that way in the AM... 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Up and having the morning Coffee...  

Stopped yesterday at The Sportsman's Warehouse in Chattahooga for some #11 Caps & .69 Caliber patches for the Smoothbore Double 12g...

Gonna makes some notes (Ice & Bear - Check), pack up the Tundra and head that way...  

See you all in the woods on the mountain... 

It's gonna be 10 days in the woods...

The Bears are calling to me...

Ron


----------



## pnome

drive careful. I'll be up just as soon as I can, but that will most likely be sometime around 6-7pm


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> drive careful. I'll be up just as soon as I can, but that will most likely be sometime around 6-7pm



We'll save you a spot...

Ron


----------



## ranger374

wishin ya'll good luck, and save me a bear.  I hope to be up there by noon on monday.tried to get sunday off, but no can do


----------



## Marlin_444

Pnome reports a woodlands fox sighted this AM - I had a Blue Heron in my sights but no shot presented itself     

I am here through lunch, then to the field to place my stand... 

Whole lotta huntin to be done! 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## ranger374

any bear sightings yet..........


----------



## pnome

Saw one this evening. No shot though.


----------



## Marlin_444

WOO HOO!!! What a day!!! 

For me day 1 in the books. 

Putting the long gun (CVA Optima Pro) down.

Double barrel 12g Muzzle Stuffer with .690's gonna do some Spot N Stalk tomorrow!!! 

Ripplerider & Rev73 should be here during the week. 

Hope to see Dana Young, gobbleinwoods, pnome & diertiedawg this week again too! 

Y'all come! 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Dana, 

I am at my "Very Beary" spot. 

Could not help myself, criminals always return to the scene of the crime! 

Come out to camp if you can bowstring and his buddy will be here all week! 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Man oh man... It's rainin acorns! 

No Bear sightin for me... 

Gonna try the spot a bud told about in the am... 

Ripplerider pointed out a spot south of here, what the hey -- I have all week! 

* * * NOTE: We will have a Turkey Season Opener this year!!! 

Woo Hoo...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## ranger374

well any luck today???????


----------



## Marlin_444

Bumped one coming out this evening... 

Good news is we are seeing them... 

Hold right there or go to the right & not to the left... 

Oh well that's hunting!  

Bowstring and Indian50 are still here and we'll hit the woods in the AM...


----------



## ranger374

ok, finally fixin to leave now that its lunch.  its always something.  had to change out an alternator on the truck and of course a bolt was crossedso a 15 min job took an hour and a half. 

now got the truck packed with half the house in it--so if i forgot something, o well.

hopefully be up there in a couple of hours!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Ranger374 made to camp as I was out at the noon break picking up some Taters & Chicken for dinner... Four fireman so you know at least the food will be good! 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Ranger374 spotted a bear first few hours in... I'll let him fill in the blanks...  

I got a good feel'n bout tomorrow!!! 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Looks like that cold front is bringing some rain... 

Thunder is crackin all around... 

Nothing moving here. But acorns & as my Brother in law calls them "Chip-N-Dale Monks"...

Might be a good night to go to dinner in town...

Beverage Run!!!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Thunder & lightnen here, rainen like pouren it out of a bucket. I'm west of you and its headed your way. 

Yeah! good night for a beverage run................


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Radar shows it going to hit again this AM so keep your powder dry.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Keep your rain suits handy guys...
Grandson had emergency appendectomy
yesterday, so looks like I'll miss this week too...
Somebody post some pics !!!!
Good Luck !!


----------



## k_g_b

I'm headed up in the morning I'll be about 6 miles from ya'll so I might swing by.


----------



## Marlin_444

k_g_b said:


> I'm headed up in the morning I'll be about 6 miles from ya'll so I might swing by.



Come on by and say "Hey"... 

I gotta make a Helen run since I am out of Hop & Barley Juice... 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Woo Dang what a day!!! 

Ranger374 shot a MONSTER but we brought in a tracker (Craig Young with Hunter) & we were unable to locate it - DANG!!! 
He can fill in some blanks for us...

Who is gonna be here for Modern Gun Opener?

Ron


----------



## pnome

I plan to be up there tomorrow evening sometime.


----------



## dertiedawg

Craig and Hunter couldn't find that Monster?!?!?!  Ranger374 must have shot a ghost cause Craig and Hunter are better than a pair of hound dogs. Hate that you lost it Ranger374, maybe you will find it this morning. I will be up there late tomorrow night, got a buddy comin with me too.


----------



## Marlin_444

YEE HAH!!! 

Pnome & diertiedawg are headed to the Mountain! 

I better make my Helen Run tonight...

No luck finding the wounded Ursus... 

Jack (Bowstring) and I  will still be here but Howard
(Ranger374) has to head back to Bogart sometime tomorrow - Hope y'all get to meet him! 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## ranger374

ok back home--could not get off work for the weekend



> Ranger374 spotted a bear first few hours in... I'll let him fill in the blanks...



went in with Ron and he went down the mountian, i went up.  found a drain i could see good and hiked up a mountian pretty much straight up(it was too steep to sit down without sliding down the mountian)  right before dark had a bunch of hogs rasin cane above me--then a small bear came off the ridge to my right--wasn't sure about the size, so i didn't shoot--good choice.



> Ranger374 shot a MONSTER but we brought in a tracker (Craig Young with Hunter) & we were unable to locate it - DANG!!!
> He can fill in some blanks for us...



Yep i shot a BIG bear and couldn't find it--saw it on the way out the night before, so i went back and put my stand up the next morning.  about 8:10 the bear came up behind me about 15 yds and winded me.  All i could think was man look at the head on that thing.  while i was getting my gun up, it clanked my stand--and he looked right at me, but still didn't know what i was.  He did just like a big buck, and started backing up the way he came--it was then or never--so i raised my gun and intended on shooting him in the head cause all i had was a frontal shot.  he kept moving his head too much so i made a split second decision against my better judgement to shoot him in the chest.  I thought he was facing me more direct, but evidently he was at a angle where my bullet went in his chest and loged in his left shoulder with no exit.

after i got down and looked at the area he was standing and the pinhead amounts of blood i knew i did not hit him with a kill shot.  man thats like loosing a 12pt buck--i was pretty bummed out.



> Craig and Hunter couldn't find that Monster?!?!?! Ranger374 must have shot a ghost cause Craig and Hunter are better than a pair of hound dogs. Hate that you lost it Ranger374, maybe you will find it this morning. I will be up there late tomorrow night, got a buddy comin with me too.



yeah it was tough when we determined it was not a fatal shot--but mabye someone else will have a chance at him--he's HUGE.

i spent the rest of the afternoon looking for him just to satisfy myself and make double sure i didn't overlook anything--but he was nowhere to be found.

overall, I had a great experience, met a bunch of good guys--hate i had to come back and could not meet the rest of ya'll, but i'll be back up there.  Having a bear that big that close was INTENSE--i'm hooked now--i would give up deer hunting this week to be back up there bear hunting.

It was a lot of fun, but A LOT OF WORK--if you ain't willing to walk and spend the time to locate where they are at, you ain't gonna do well, but if you get one, then the real work starts......

to the rest of ya'll up there, i expect to see some pics of a bear this weekend, and 

Ron if you plug a BIG bear with a limp, you better sent me some pics--mabye i slowed him down enough so you have time to get your gun up


----------



## ranger374

by the way tell bowstring to use some locktite on his scope mounts so he don't shake them loose again

well i guess i'm gonna take a nice warm shower, and sleep in my big kingsized bed tonight--be thinkin about ya'll in those 30 deg temps!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Welcome to the club Ranger374! 

You came in on Monday 10/11, had three (3) Bear sightings and shot your first. Bear on Thursday 10/14. 

Pretty Dang Good for a Rookie    

Congrats! You are welcome at the Woody's Outlaw Bear Camp anytime!!!  
Next trip, bring Dad with you. 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep, what about that loose scope Mr. Jack? 

Missed shot on a bear...


----------



## ranger374

anybody have any luck today??????


----------



## pnome

Nah.  But it sure was a nice day


----------



## pnome

Just had a little bear get to within 10yrds.  Ran when I tried to take his picture.


----------



## ranger374

well, did anyone kill anything today???


----------



## pnome

Not that I know of.  Everyone cleared out of camp around noon yesterday.  

Lots of close calls this year.


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Morning Y'all - It's never too soon to plan on the next Bear Hunt!!!  

December 5th is Season End, I was thinking about hunting the last two days of the season in the area IF we can get a Camper/Motorhome or a Cabin to stay at for the weekend that has 1. Heat and 2. Running Augua Caliente (Hot Water y'all)...  

Stomping the Mountain in the COLD weather sounds like an added layer of complexity... 

Anyway, we are planning a "Turkey Hunt" opener (insert date here)... 

Let me know and we can work on the 12/4 - 5 Season Ender, I'll post it now to see about interest. 

I'll be posting personal perspectives on my Bear Hunt 10/8 - 17 once I get my hard copy "late" camp pictures back from CVS at my hunting season end (I know that is not until 1/31 in Alabama)... But remember they are MY PERSONAL PERSPECTIVES and we'll tie into the next season's hunts...

Never to early to begin planting seeds (be nice) with our families on bear hunting for next year...  

See you in the woods...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Looks like from pnome's avatar you guys have burned up the big pile of wood that was so kindly bought in.

Still having the feeling.  Will post if headed to the mtns as I have not gotten there as much as I should have.


----------



## pnome

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looks like from pnome's avatar you guys have burned up the big pile of wood that was so kindly bought in.



We put a hurtn' on it.  That's for sure.  Ron is the king of the hammer and wedge.

Oh, and thanks for the wood Jeff!


----------



## dertiedawg

It was a great weekend even though we didn't do any draggin. Alan shot at a doe but hit a tree instead. Don't know when I will be up there again but will try to make it again this year. Ron... Turkey opens March 26th through May 15th.


----------



## Dana Young

Ok the land is off limits for turkey hunting only us locals are allowed in there during turkey season. sorry but thats the rules


----------



## Marlin_444

Rules.... 

Rules... 

There is only one rule that there aint no stink'n rules at "Outlaw Bear Camp"... 

Pappa Bear shoud know that...

If you know of a cabin/camper/trailer we can rent CHEAP for Bear Season Ender let me know...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## k_g_b

I had a stupid pine tree fall that I spent time taking care of but it sounded like yall had fun.


----------



## JWilson

Yall were up there for a  week and no bears whats wrong with yall. I'm going this weekend let me see what I can do.


----------



## Marlin_444

JWilson said:


> Yall were up there for a  week and no bears whats wrong with yall. I'm going this weekend let me see what I can do.



I was waiting for you to show me how...     

Not gonna shoot a Boo Boo...  Been there done that and got a $800.00 t-shirt...  

Good luck this weekend!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## ranger374

JWilson said:


> Yall were up there for a  week and no bears whats wrong with yall. I'm going this weekend let me see what I can do.



well.....there was this one BIG bear.....that got shot.....but never found....does that count??


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> well.....there was this one BIG bear.....that got shot.....but never found....does that count??



Yes Mr. Howard, that counts!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## BoozerJeff

Is this a public thing or private?  I'm trying to learn as much about bear hunting as I can.


----------



## Dana Young

Its public


----------



## Marlin_444

Need to see if we can get a cabin to rent for the weekend of 12/3 - 5...

Anyone out there got a line on one???

Ron


----------



## ranger374

you mean you ain't huntin this morning, good cold front, deer moving everywhere, and you sittin in front of a computer

i do have an excuse--i had to work last night.  

man a cabin would be nice, but recon they got one with 12" walls for you to sleep behind"--so the rest of us can sleep too

we stayed in a cabin up near unicoi (sp) a couple of years ago, but i don't rember what it cost.


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> you mean you ain't huntin this morning, good cold front, deer moving everywhere, and you sittin in front of a computer
> 
> i do have an excuse--i had to work last night.
> 
> man a cabin would be nice, but recon they got one with 12" walls for you to sleep behind"--so the rest of us can sleep too
> 
> we stayed in a cabin up near unicoi (sp) a couple of years ago, but i don't rember what it cost.



Caught a cold, been barking for two weeks now. 

I'll be out there this week and it's still bow season here until 11/15 when BP starts. 

Ron


----------



## RustyKnight

BoozerJeff said:


> Is this a public thing or private?  I'm trying to learn as much about bear hunting as I can.



I second that...I'd be interested in joining yall as well.  Where is everyone staying?


----------



## pnome

RustyKnight said:


> I second that...I'd be interested in joining yall as well.  Where is everyone staying?



Don't think we know for certain yet.


----------



## BoozerJeff

I was gonna rent a rv from www.getrv.com for a GA game but I didn't.  What I can tell you about the camper I was gonna rent was it was cheap.  I had a pick up on friday and drop off monday.  Everything included it was just over $400 and it would sleep 4 guys or you could bunk up and sleep 8 guys.  It was a 2005 30ft Jayco with 2 slide out's.  Not bad for the cash.  You guys might want to look into that.  If you have a big enough truck and stay away from an RV that you can't tow renting RV's are cheap IMO.


----------



## VisionCasting

Anyone going to be up there this weekend?  Missed the official Outlaw Bear Camp weekend this year (new baby), but I am headed up there Friday.


----------



## ripplerider

I might could line you up a camper for much less than that. It's a 25-ftr. that sleeps 4. It would be a place to get out of the cold while dressing, eating, etc. even if you couldnt all sleep in it. I started back building up the woodpile this week. I'm leaving for Clinton Co. Kentucky this morning so yall wish me luck! First time going.


----------



## pnome

ripplerider said:


> I might could line you up a camper for much less than that. It's a 25-ftr. that sleeps 4. It would be a place to get out of the cold while dressing, eating, etc. even if you couldnt all sleep in it. I started back building up the woodpile this week. I'm leaving for Clinton Co. Kentucky this morning so yall wish me luck! First time going.



Good luck!


----------



## ranger374

ripplerider said:


> I might could line you up a camper for much less than that. It's a 25-ftr. that sleeps 4. It would be a place to get out of the cold while dressing, eating, etc. even if you couldnt all sleep in it. I started back building up the woodpile this week. I'm leaving for Clinton Co. Kentucky this morning so yall wish me luck! First time going.



good luck!!!  be sure to post us up some pics!!


----------



## Marlin_444

VisionCasting said:


> Anyone going to be up there this weekend?  Missed the official Outlaw Bear Camp weekend this year (new baby), but I am headed up there Friday.



Let us know how it goes! 

See you in the woods.. 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Dang fellas, I am finally out of my "Funk" I hope, I either had the flu or a bad reaction to some Hop & Barley juice at Taco Mac in the CNN Center a couple weeks back...  
I'll make calls this week and we can decicide on Jeff's offer, rent a RV, Camper, Motel/Hotel or "Tent Camp" for our Bear Season ender... 

Either way I am planning to be there!!!  

I'd prefer to stay at 296, I have a Buddy Heater that I can use... 

Let me know what y'all think! 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Jeff, 

Good luck in Kentucky! 

Thanks for the wood!! 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## HandgunHTR

Marlin_444 said:


> Dang fellas, I am finally out of my "Funk" I hope, I either had the flu or a bad reaction to some Hop & Barley juice at Taco Mac in the CNN Center a couple weeks back...
> I'll make calls this week and we can decicide on Jeff's offer, rent a RV, Camper, Motel/Hotel or "Tent Camp" for our Bear Season ender...
> 
> Either way I am planning to be there!!!
> 
> I'd prefer to stay at 296, I have a Buddy Heater that I can use...
> 
> Let me know what y'all think!
> 
> See you in the woods...
> 
> Ron



Ron,

If the weather keeps up like it is, you won't even need a heater.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it up there for that one either.


----------



## ranger374

i would just assume stay at 296 too.  i have a church function i have to go to on the 3rd, so it would be the 4th before i can get up there.  for just spending 1 night, i can just let the seat down and sleep in the truck.

so, unless something changes, i hope to be there on the 4th and the 5th.


----------



## pnome

I'm down with whatever.  Standard Friday and Saturday night deal.


----------



## Marlin_444

It's settled then! 

We are on for Friday 12/3 arrivals - Hunt 12/4 - 5. 

Maybe it will snow... 

WOO HOO!!! 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Just checking in, hope everyone is having a Great Deer Season!

I put two does in the freezer on Wed. 

We'll do a roll call next week... 

I am headed back to the stand!   

See you in the woods...


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Just checking in, hope everyone is having a Great Deer Season!
> 
> I put two does in the freezer on Wed.
> 
> We'll do a roll call next week...
> 
> I am headed back to the stand!
> 
> See you in the woods...



doin ok now, had a bad migrane the other night--trip to the ER--got fixed up.

went yesterday afternoon and shot mookie.  

pm me your email and i'll send you some pics!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Dang fellas I am not gonna be able to make the 12/4 - 5 trip...

I'll plan to be out on the Turkey Day Opener in the spring...

Hope you are having a Great Deer Season, I am - WOO HOO!!!

Good Luck, have a Fun & Safe Turkey Day Holiday...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome

Well fine then.  Party pooper.


----------



## ripplerider

No luck in Kentucky. Saw some of the best buck sign I've seen in 10 yrs. or so though. Anybody up for hunting Blue Ridge W.M.A. this week? Starts tomorrow.


----------



## ranger374

ripplerider said:


> No luck in Kentucky. Saw some of the best buck sign I've seen in 10 yrs. or so though. Anybody up for hunting Blue Ridge W.M.A. this week? Starts tomorrow.



would not have minded tagging along, but had too much stuff that had to get done.  did you do any good??

also, is anyone still going to hunt on the dec 3-5th--since our hunt coordinator wussed out on us??  i know i can't come on the 3rd, but if some folks are going, i may drive up and hunt saturday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I am still following this thread.


----------



## Marlin_444

Wussed out - - Nice talk!  Looks like rain in the forecast. next weekend.  

So whose goin? I'll just change my plans and be there!!!

Let me know... 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Check that, weather to be 28 on Sat AM and 31 Sun AM - - BRRRR both days clear though.

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Wussed out - - Nice talk!  Looks like rain in the forecast. next weekend.
> 
> So whose goin? I'll just change my plans and be there!!!
> 
> Let me know...
> 
> Ron





i'll have to play it by ear.  had to take my truck to the stealership last week--set me back $900, and the next day, CEL comes back with the same code.  now its back over there.

haven't been able to get much work done, and the wife ain't working--stayed home to take care of the baby.

would love to go though--my dad said he would probabally go if i do.  even if it's just for saturday.


----------



## Marlin_444

I am planning to be in GA; if I do not get to go on the Bear Hunt I'll be hunting with  J-Willie (my brother in law) in Conyers...  

Haven't heard from pnome or anyone else... 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Haven't heard from pnome or anyone else...



Sorry bro.  I won't be able to make it.  

I already made other commitments for this weekend.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am still following this thread.



Me too !!!!
Wish I could get in on the fun...
I am still racking up frequent flyer miles and
have not even been in the woods this year....
Hope someone gets one......


----------



## ranger374

well doggone--it don't look like nobody is gonna be able to make it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> well doggone--it don't look like nobody is gonna be able to make it.



Only bright side for me is to have enough frequent flyer
miles to $$cash$$ in for hunt clubs in GA AND Alabama for
next year.....That is, if I don't melt from all the body scans I go thru at the Airport lately !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Looks like I'll be popping the air out of Deer in Conyers this weekend...

WOO HOO...  

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Looks like I'll be popping the air out of Deer in Conyers this weekend...
> 
> WOO HOO...
> 
> See you in the woods...
> 
> Ron



you know the deer in GA are smarter than AL deer


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> you know the deer in GA are smarter than AL deer



I know where they are Soybean Fed...  Kinda like shootin fish in a barrel


----------



## Marlin_444

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!
********************************

Palin takes out one of Hussein's Deer...







Bonus Hunt - Georgia Turkey Season Opener - March 26th and 27th 2011...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome

Merry Christmas to you too Ron.  Looking forward to turkey season!


----------



## dertiedawg

Merry Christmas fellas!!!  Looking forward to Turkey season as well.


----------



## Marlin_444

Make a trip over the border and hunt with me the weekend of Robert E. Lee's birthday, just so happens to be Martin Luther King's birthday also...

https://www.alabamainteractive.org/dcnr_license/welcome.action

$25 a day as a guest...  I plan on being there 1/14 - 17...  again 1/28 - 31... 

3 day trip $120.00 - You'll have a Warm, Dry place to stay with running water a fridge & stove... 

Might even kill a deer or two (two a day) in Alabama...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg

Ronnie... 1/14-1/17... sounds like a plan.  Do I need a Management Area License too? Where are we staying... same place as last time?


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Make a trip over the border and hunt with me the weekend of Robert E. Lee's birthday, just so happens to be Martin Luther King's birthday also...
> 
> https://www.alabamainteractive.org/dcnr_license/welcome.action
> 
> $25 a day as a guest...  I plan on being there 1/14 - 17...  again 1/28 - 31...
> 
> 3 day trip $120.00 - You'll have a Warm, Dry place to stay with running water a fridge & stove...
> 
> Might even kill a deer or two (two a day) in Alabama...
> 
> See you in the woods...
> 
> Ron



You have my interest.  But $25 a day or $120 for three?  Can I get three $25 days for $75?  

DD are you thinking of going for one day or three?


----------



## dertiedawg

gobbleinwoods said:


> You have my interest.  But $25 a day or $120 for three?  Can I get three $25 days for $75?
> 
> DD are you thinking of going for one day or three?



It's a long drive so I will surely stay for all three.


----------



## Marlin_444

gobbleinwoods said:


> You have my interest.  But $25 a day or $120 for three?  Can I get three $25 days for $75?
> 
> DD are you thinking of going for one day or three?



****************************************

Hey GIW - 

The $120 is State of AL 3 day trip license, the $25.00 is a guest daily fee at the hunt club.  So all in would be $120 + $75 = $195

NOTE to Vin - No need for the WMA since we will be hunting club land that is not Federal.

Car Pooling will save some $$$...  

Have not heard from Joe yet...  HEY JOE...

1/14 - 17 we may be sliding into secondary rut at that time... QDM 4 points on a side, 14" spread; but you can take two a day Buck & Doe or two Does...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> ****************************************
> 
> Hey GIW -
> 
> The $120 is State of AL 3 day trip license, the $25.00 is a guest daily fee at the hunt club.  So all in would be $120 + $75 = $195
> 
> NOTE to Vin - No need for the WMA since we will be hunting club land that is not Federal.
> 
> Car Pooling will save some $$$...
> 
> Have not heard from Joe yet...  HEY JOE...
> 
> 1/14 - 17 we may be sliding into secondary rut at that time... QDM 4 points on a side, 14" spread; but you can take two a day Buck & Doe or two Does...
> 
> See you in the woods...
> 
> Ron


Sounds pretty awesome.  Have to check with the Project Manager to see if I can take any time off work.  We're looking to be pretty busy in Jan.  But if I can swing it, you can count me in.


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> ****************************************
> 
> Hey GIW -
> 
> The $120 is State of AL 3 day trip license, the $25.00 is a guest daily fee at the hunt club.  So all in would be $120 + $75 = $195
> 
> Ron



yep yall got to watch those "hiddden Fees" he don't tell yall about

sounds like fun, but i don't think i'll be able to make it. yall will have to post some pics.

 been spending too much time trapping, and some of my places i can't start till after deer season closes--so thats prime time!!

hope yall have a good Christmas--looks like we might get to have a white one--that would be cool.


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> yep yall got to watch those "hiddden Fees" he don't tell yall about
> 
> sounds like fun, but i don't think i'll be able to make it. yall will have to post some pics.
> 
> been spending too much time trapping, and some of my places i can't start till after deer season closes--so thats prime time!!
> 
> hope yall have a good Christmas--looks like we might get to have a white one--that would be cool.



Hey Howard,  the only other fee would be a "Missed Bear" fee  

There is snow on the ground in Houston, AL and I am headed there for six (6) days and the RUT just kicked in yesterday...  

Oh and that 10 point is hangin around my spot...  

went to the cooler yesterday     picked up my last to deer!!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS Buddies! 

Cooter...


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Howard,  the only other fee would be a "Missed Bear" fee
> 
> There is snow on the ground in Houston, AL and I am headed there for six (6) days and the RUT just kicked in yesterday...
> 
> Oh and that 10 point is hangin around my spot...
> 
> went to the cooler yesterday     picked up my last to deer!!!
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS Buddies!
> 
> Cooter...



i didn't miss mine, remember, we found blood, well some blood, but i guess it ain't much different, i still came home without it

yeah, we got about 1/2" snow so far--i'm definately headed to the woods tomorrow, love hunting in the white stuff, we don't get too many chances for it around here.

good luck whose ever going hunting--post some pics!!

hope yall had a Merry  Christmas!! and be safe.


----------



## Marlin_444

That's right. 

Stay warm out there! 

Looks like diertiedawg is confirmed, pnome is to check in; have not heard from Gobbleinwoods since the fee clarification... 

See you in the woods... 

Oh and Happy New Year!!! 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

The New Year brings a new Bear Season! 

I enjoyed this season and saw more bear than ever - Unfortunately had I taken a shot on the Boo Boo's I would have had to pay a fine, except for the Biggun that went right instead of left on Bow Opener! 

We'll make plans for 2011 during the Turkey Season Opener! 

I hope many of you will come to Houston, AL Jan. 14 - 17! 

I am sitting in a Pine 30 feet up and anxious to have either my Bro in Law or my future Son in law wax a doe or Big Buck this morning!

Be safe and have a Fun New Years Eve, I am giving up a day in the woods to be with my sweetie; she has tolerated my four weeks of hunting and each weekend this season and we have a freezer almost full of deer meat! 

I have one more month of weekends in January (cept for the 8th - Celebrating my wife's 50th) to deer hunt and I hope to at least get two more! 

God (whatever your take is on Him, Her or it) Bless and keep you safe! 

I am a better person having gotten to know you all! 

I look forward to seeing you all again "in the woods..." Soon! 

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> That's right.
> 
> Stay warm out there!
> 
> Looks like diertiedawg is confirmed, pnome is to check in; have not heard from Gobbleinwoods since the fee clarification...
> 
> See you in the woods...
> 
> Oh and Happy New Year!!!
> 
> Ron



Fee is not a problem.  Checking schedule and need to mention it to the SO in the house.


----------



## ranger374

hope everyone has a Happy New Years Day!!


----------



## treelounger123

the jan war woman hunt this weekend is any body hunt it


----------



## Marlin_444

Not me... It's Momma's 50th Disco Party...  I hope KC & The Sunshine Band shows up... WOO HOO!!!


----------



## pnome

Looks like I won't be able to make it to hunt deer with you.  Wish I could, but you know how work gets sometimes.

Looking forward to the Turkey opener though!


P.S.  Found a couple guys I bet would be interested in joining us...
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=594681


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Looks like I won't be able to make it to hunt deer with you.  Wish I could, but you know how work gets sometimes.
> 
> Looking forward to the Turkey opener though!
> 
> 
> P.S.  Found a couple guys I bet would be interested in joining us...
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=594681



Hey Joe, 

No problemo...  Gobbleinwoods may or may not make it...

Seems it'll either FAST & FURIOUS (secondary rutting) or CRICKETS chirping as I piddle in the woods (stalking )... 

It has been SLOW the past couple trips...    

GOBBLE GOBBLE and we'll pick up in the Turkey Woods a couple months from now...

Hope y'all can go south for some last minute gun hunting between now and 1/15, then hook up for some Bow Hunting in the 7 metro counties until 1/31!

Keep it 'tween the ditches and I'll "See you in the woods"...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

I am 0 fer 2 days in the snowy mountains of North AL - Just had something crunch through the snow behind my stand... Good news - - Movement... I really want to get a Snow Deer - Later!


----------



## pnome

Good luck Ron!


----------



## dertiedawg

Marlin_444 said:


> I am 0 fer 2 days in the snowy mountains of North AL - Just had something crunch through the snow behind my stand... Good news - - Movement... I really want to get a Snow Deer - Later!



Any luck this morning?!


----------



## Marlin_444

No deer this past weekend...  Them suckers are puckered up in their hidie hoe's...

Gonna head out at 1-12 (11 AM) hope to be 30 feet up in a ridge between two bowls pullin the hammer back on Ol'Shorty & putting the KA-BOOM-PLOP on some more Freezer Stuffins...

Found another spot recommended by a club brother that I am gonna hit next weekend...

Only hunting 1/2 Friday, All Sat & Sun this week...

Next weekend I'll be in the woods Fri, Sat, Sun & Mon as our season ends as the Sun goes down over the mountains of Houston in the Great State of Alabama... 

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

#7 & #8 took a ride in the truck at 8:30 AM this morning. 

With this economy, at least my family will not go hungry! 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## pnome

Looking forward to eating some deer burgers @bear camp again!


----------



## Eddy M.

sounds like breaded / pan fried tenderloins are are on the menu to me


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> #7 & #8 took a ride in the truck at 8:30 AM this morning.
> 
> With this economy, at least my family will not go hungry!
> 
> See you in the woods...
> 
> Ron



You have been a deer slaying machine.    Hopefully the bear will fall this year too.


----------



## Marlin_444

Deer Burgers, Bacon Wrapped Pepper & Cheese stuffed and grilled heck maybe even some sausage Chilli - Can't wait til our Turkey Season opener... 

Wash it down with some Red Stag & Coke Zero!!! 

Long Bow practice this off season!!! 

Al33 is taking me under his wing...  The Bowmaster himself! 

WOO HOO...  I am headed back out to the woods this morning... 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Deer Burgers, Bacon Wrapped Pepper & Cheese stuffed and grilled heck maybe even some sausage Chilli - Can't wait til our Turkey Season opener...
> 
> Turkey Season !!  Turkey Season !!!
> I might be able to make that ...
> I know where a bunch of turkeys are up there....
> 
> Bet Dana knows where they are too !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Ok 7 Mag...  Come on out!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Not ok 7 Mag unless you are going to share.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not ok 7 Mag unless you are going to share.



I'll share info......

Just don't tell Joe.....He kills 2 Turks
with 1 shot !!!!!


----------



## pnome

Yup.  Goin' for three this year.  Gonna end my season on opening day in one shot.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Yup.  Goin' for three this year.  Gonna end my season on opening day in one shot.



Pour me a tripple shot also... 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------

